# Qu'aimez-vous chez ... ?



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2007)

Salut &#224; tous !

Je cr&#233;e ce fil pour que chacun vienne dire ce qu'il pense de tel ou tel utilisateur, enfin, ce qu'il pense de sympa, on est pas l&#224; pour s'engueuler, hein 

Le concept est tr&#232;s simple : 

Moi, ce que j'aime chez -lepurfilsdelasagesse-, c'est son avatar...   

-- > Globalcut ??

Voil&#224;, vous dites ce que vous aimez chez la personne apr&#232;s le "-- >", et vous donnez &#224; votre tour une personne pr&#233;sente dans la liste des membres.  

A vous de jouer,


----------



## elKBron (16 Janvier 2007)

Moi, ce que j'aime chez Philire, c'est son go&#251;t musical tr&#232;s s&#251;r.
chez Modern__Thing, c'est qu'elle habite &#224; Li&#232;ge, et &#231;a me rappelle l'&#233;poque o&#249; je bossais en Belgique... et puis sa mani&#232;re de s'exprimer... c'est chouette.. houhou
chez Bobby, c'est... indescriptiblement... mmm... commetnt dire ? Bh, c'est cool, quoi 
enfin, chez Odr&#233; et etudiant69... ben... oh&#233; Lyonnais lyonnais ! 

en tout cas, j'appr&#233;cie plein de gens pour la pertinence de leurs interventions et des fils qu'ils ouvrent... humhum

et tant d'autres que j'aimerais mieux connaitre... 

edith : j ai pas bien lu les regles ? pas grave, ca recommencer tout les 28 jours quand meme


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'aime bien mon zizi, il me donne beaucoup de plaisir.


----------



## elKBron (16 Janvier 2007)

ce que j aime chez roberto, c est ses empliages de smileys...


----------



## jugnin (16 Janvier 2007)

C'que j'aime bien chez julrou 15, ce sont ses id&#233;es &#224; la con.


Et chez supermoquette, ses 24448 posts d'une ligne. Une concision que que je salue.


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je crée ce fil pour que chacun vienne dire ce qu'il pense de tel ou tel utilisateur, enfin, ce qu'il pense de sympa, on est pas là pour s'engueuler, hein



J'aurais tant de choses, à dire, mais, hélas...de pas sympa....

Une nouvelle fois, je suis victime d'une terrible censure... 

Encore un thread "Alice au pays des merveilles". Tout le monde il est gentil, tout le monde il est sympa...


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2007)

Moi ce que j'aime chez...

Et puis quoi encore ? 
Je leur ai déjà dit par MP... 

et ça vous regarde pas


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Hé ho je suis pas tout a fait lyonnaise !

...

Par contre, j'habite bien dans le 69 ...


----------



## jugnin (16 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Moi ce que j'aime ch*i*ez...



C'que j'aime chez starmac, c'est sa vulgarité dissimuée.


----------



## elKBron (16 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Hé ho je suis pas tout a fait lyonnaise !
> 
> ...
> 
> Par contre, j'habite bien dans le 69 ...


ah ben oui, mais 69, c et quand meme mieux que... euh... non, je dirai rien, apres on va tous se foutre sur la gueule, lol 
je crois bien que c'est la bête en avatar que j apprecie bien aussi  et elle fume combien de clopes par jour ? ca tiens bien dans le bec ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> je crois bien que c'est la bête en avatar que j apprecie bien aussi  et elle fume combien de clopes par jour ? ca tiens bien dans le bec ?



Oui ça tient bien dans le bec le problème c'est que j'ai pas de bras mais je me débrouille vachement bien avec mes pattes


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Benjamin c'est MacGénération.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2007)

Oh tu sais, benjamin a juste mont&#233; les forums macg&#233; pour se foutre de nos gueules au boulot


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2007)

moi, ce que j'aime chez *cl97*, c'est son "manque" d'humour noir.

... je m'en rappelle encore du coup de boule rouge ...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Janvier 2007)

Chez ghostender, son avatar expliquant si bien la particularit&#233;, et surtout la singularit&#233; des Simson. 





J'adore tout particuli&#232;rement les petits et faux geeks (mais si mignons :rose: ) qui viennent dans la partie r&#233;paration... et qui commencent par dire "J'ai eu exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me"... mais qui finissent par dire que le probl&#232;me &#233;tait compl&#232;tement diff&#233;rend....    C'est touchant cette volont&#233; de partager son exp&#233;rience :bebe: :hosto: 

Supermoquette..... Ses lunettes.... (en plus de tout un tas de choses)

Finn_Atlas... rien apr&#232;s son petit chat blanc. 

Chez Lufograph, son monstre pli&#233; de rire (ou de douleur, je sais toujours pas  )


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez:

-*Odré* c'est ses photos du soleil
-*PricessTatav*son accent 
-*Roberto*ses smileys
-*Supermoquette* son pseudo et [charte]
-*Fab'Fab*son livre
-*Amok*ses cheveux
-*Sonnyboy*sa signature
-*DocEvil*son talent
-*ModernThing*son pseudo, et elle écrit en vert
-*Alem*il est souvent rouge sur les autoportrait
-*BackCat*son avatar et son talent pour l'écriture
-*Bobby* c'est le frère de Ed
-*Ed*c'est le frère de bobby
 etc.. 

La suite plus tard ... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2007)

J'ai relu la r&#232;gle du jeu mais &#231;a reste pas clair, on doit vraiment dire c'qu'on pense ?


----------



## Amok (16 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez:
> 
> -*Amok*ses cheveux




Tu peux développer ?! :mouais:


----------



## elKBron (16 Janvier 2007)

tu peux dire ce que tu veux, on t entend pas... par contre, écrire... la, c est autre chiose. les écrits restent, n'est ce pas ?


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu peux développer ?! :mouais:



'tain de fautes de frappes ..pas taper  

*Amok* toutes les belles photos pas tirées par les cheveux  ( ouf) !!


----------



## jugnin (16 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'ai relu la règle du jeu mais ça reste pas clair, on doit vraiment dire c'qu'on pense ?



Tu écris ce que tu penses de _gentil_ sur les gens. Le reste tu le mets dans les commentaires d'utilisateurs.


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez moi, c'est que je suis beau, grand et fort. :style:


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu écris ce que tu penses de _gentil_ sur les gens. Le reste tu le mets dans les commentaires d'utilisateurs.



Comme je n'ai rien de gentil à dire sur jugnin, j'abrège et je vais directement dans les commentaires.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime bien chez Teo , c'est sa po&#233;sie . 

Ce que j'aime bien chez Alem , ce sont ses photos de femmes 

Ce que j'aime bien chez SirMacGregor , c'est que c un incapable 

Ce que j'aime bien chez Toumai , c'est sa gentillesse .


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien chez Toumai , c'est sa gentillesse .


On y croit...


----------



## Craquounette (16 Janvier 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Et chez supermoquette, ses 24448 posts d'une ligne. Une *circoncision* que que je salue.





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien mon zizi, il me donne beaucoup de plaisir.



C'est pour &#231;a que tu l'aimes bien


----------



## elKBron (16 Janvier 2007)

what I like with the MacGé users, is that they "think different"


...


think pepsi


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime bien dans ce fil, c'est qu'on sait dés le début comment il va finir.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien dans ce fil, c'est qu'on sait d&#233;s le d&#233;but comment il va finir.


Ce que j'aime chez l'homme en g&#233;n&#233;ral ? Comme pour l'agneau, la cervelle. (Alors que curieusement, dans le b&#339;uf, j'ai un faible pour la queue.)


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Janvier 2007)

Moi ce que j'aime chez DocEvil, c'est sa positive attitude.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi ce que j'aime chez DocEvil, c'est sa positive attitude.


Note bien que, ce que j'aime chez toi mon petit bobby, c'est que tu n'as pas eu besoin d'aller sur la muraille de Chine pour conquérir la connitude.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Janvier 2007)

Ouf, dieu merci on m'appelle lapin.


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Supermoquette, c'est sa signature...


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez bobbynountchak, c'est son monstre pustuleux...   


[au fait, je change un peu la r&#234;gle du jeu, on peut dire *ce que l'on veut* sur un membre... SM va &#234;tre content...   ]


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> C'que j'aime bien chez julrou 15, ce sont ses idées à la con.




Hein ?? :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez l'homme en général ? Comme pour l'agneau, la cervelle. (Alors que curieusement, dans le buf, j'ai un faible pour la queue.)


Je n'aime aucune des deux... 
Pour le reste....


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien dans ce fil, c'est qu'on sait dés le début comment il va finir.



Oui, il va être fermé.

Juste avant la fermeture, ce que j'aime bien chez bobby, c'est l'ensemble de son oeuvre.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui, il va être fermé.
> 
> Juste avant la fermeture, ce que j'aime bien chez bobby, c'est l'ensemble de son oeuvre.




On est dans le bar, on parle de choses et d'autres, et pas forcèment de mac et d'informatique... Alors, pour une fois, on a l'occasion de dire ce qu'on pense des gens (connus du forum ou inconnus...). J'espère que ce fil va perdurer...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Non ne te fais pas d'illusion.


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'espère que ce fil va perdurer...



Moi aussi.

Très bon fil. Bravo pour cette riche idée.

Mais on ne sait jamais ce qu'un fil va devenir 

Désolé, si j'ai pu troubler le bon déroulement du fil.

Donc, je sors.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> -*DocEvil*son talent


Ce que j'aime chez la mouette, c'est la pertinence de ses interventions et la sûreté de ses goûts.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez la mouette, c'est la pertinence de ses interventions et la sûreté de ses goûts.




Ce que j'aime ses C0rentin, c'est ses coups de boule...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Moi c'que j'aime chez Amok c'est qu'il va bientôt fermer ce fil.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> Moi c'que j'aime chez Amok c'est qu'il va bientôt fermer ce fil.





Ce que j'aime pas chez jul29, c'est son manque d'optimisme...


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2007)

Moi ce que j'aime chez.. ah merde je peux pas le dire


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Je vois que même par le biais d'un fil, il est très difficile de dire à quelqu'un ce qu'on aime chez lui, déjà en privé alors en public ....

En public la pudeur transforme tout en foutage de gueule ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien dans ce fil, c'est qu'on sait dés le début comment il va finir.





CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui, il va être fermé.
> 
> Juste avant la fermeture, ce que j'aime bien chez bobby, c'est l'ensemble de son oeuvre.





C0rentin a dit:


> Non ne te fais pas d'illusion.





jul29 a dit:


> Moi c'que j'aime chez Amok c'est qu'il va bientôt fermer ce fil.



Partant du principe qu'on est quand même principalement là pour vous faire chier, disons-le clairement, il se pourrait que ce fil reste ouvert  Rien que par esprit de contradiction.


D'autre part, puisqu'il est venu jusqu'à mes oreilles que le bar devient chiant et qu'on s'y emmerde, tachez de saisir pour une fois cette occasion qui vous est donnée de rajouter du piment au quotidien de ces forums 

En un mot comme en cent : *CHARGEEEEEEEEZ !!!*  Et n'oubliez personne.
Dans le respect strict de la charte, cela s'entend


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4132782 a dit:
			
		

> Partant du principe qu'on est quand même principalement là pour vous faire chier, disons-le clairement, il se pourrait que ce fil reste ouvert  Rien que par esprit de contradiction.
> 
> 
> D'autre part, puisqu'il est venu jusqu'à mes oreilles que le bar devient chiant et qu'on s'y emmerde, tachez de saisir pour une fois cette occasion qui vous est donnée de rajouter du piment au quotidien de ces forums
> ...





Dans mes bras !!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez moi c'est mon intelligence.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez moi c'est mon intelligence.




Le principe dufil, c'est de dire ce qu'on aime bien chez les autres... (ou ce qu'on aime pas...   )....
Alors, vas-y, défoule toi... (pas sur moi stp...    )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Si c'est pas sur toi c'est pas marrant .


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime bien chez la mouette, c'est qu'il ne vient pas l&#226;cher ses fientes sur le pare-brise de ma voiture.


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4132782 a dit:
			
		

> Partant du principe qu'on est quand même principalement là pour vous faire chier, disons-le clairement, il se pourrait que ce fil reste ouvert  Rien que par esprit de contradiction.
> 
> 
> D'autre part, puisqu'il est venu jusqu'à mes oreilles que le bar devient chiant et qu'on s'y emmerde, tachez de saisir pour une fois cette occasion qui vous est donnée de rajouter du piment au quotidien de ces forums
> ...



J'aime quand tu nous parle comme ça !!!!!


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Jérome c'est qu'il a toujours une solution à mes problèmes...
 

Attention en avant première pour le concerné.... : Ce que j'aimerais chez Jérome c'est qu'il soit mon témoin.... Alors ?:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## al02 (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez TheBig, c'est sa façon de raconter des anecdotes ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4132782 a dit:
			
		

> En un mot comme en cent : *CHARGEEEEEEEEZ !!!*  Et n'oubliez personne.
> Dans le respect strict de la charte, cela s'entend



OK, pas de problème.

Alors ce que j'aime chez BackCat, c'est qu'il n'est pas un chat, mais un âne.


----------



## jeromemac (16 Janvier 2007)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez Jérome c'est qu'il a toujours une solution à mes problèmes...
> 
> 
> Attention en avant première pour le concerné.... : Ce que j'aimerais chez Jérome c'est qu'il soit mon témoin.... Alors ?:rose: :rose: :rose:



ce que j'aime chez cris c'est que tout le monde le sais avant moi  ... 
mais surtout ce que j'aime chez cris c'est qu'elle aime pas microsoft  ... enfin y'a pas que ça, mais c ce qui à fait le lien au début..

et pour répondre à la question: "ça serai un honneur" pour quand?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aimerais c'est que tu la fermes.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez sonnyboy c'est ...  vous verrez bien.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2007)

Et moi je verrai ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Bein sur y'a que toi qui sais vider les gourdes !


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez sonnyboy c'est que je vois pas ces posts !  

je paris qu'ils sont doux et tendre comme d'habitude !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> OK, pas de problème.
> 
> Alors ce que j'aime chez BackCat, c'est qu'il n'est pas un chat, mais un âne.


Âne :mouais:

Pas encore assez fort pour que j'entre dans le jeu. Essaye encore, c'est mou.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai que c'est mou.

Même plus envie d'embêter le chat  

Allez je tente : 

Ce que j'aime chez Backcat c'est sa permanente et le soin avec lequel il étale son vernis à ongle   

Bof c'est moooouuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez la Mouette, c'est la joie de vivre qui se d&#233;gage de ses autoportraits.
Chez Supermoquette, son accent chantant du Sud, fougueux et rocailleux.
Chez Doqu&#233;ville, sa valise en carton et ses mouchoirs de tissu.
Chez Foguenne, son reflexe &#224; ouvrir grande la bouche d&#232;s qu'il aper&#231;oit un appareil photo qui le vise.
Chez Corentin, ses coups de boules, sans commentaires mais invariablement assortis d'un ""
Chez Sonnyboy, le fait qu'il soit le pou qui gratte, lui qui n'a pas de cheveux.
Chez Alem, sa capacit&#233; a avoir surv&#233;cu a la mod&#233;ration du bar.
Chez Touma&#239;, sa gentillesse. 
Chez Craquounette, son invention du polarisant &#224; 100&#37; (entre autre).
Chez Web'O, sa soeur. 

(A suivre)


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2007)

starmaccione a dit:


> On y croit...



Homme de peu de foi ! Le romantisme existe encore, David Vincent l'a vu


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez C0rentin, ce sont ses coups de boules r&#233;guliers, accompagn&#233;s d'un ".". 
Le fameux "." que l'on trouve sous son pseudo.


----------



## Amok (16 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Homme de peu de foi ! Le romantisme existe encore, David Vincent l'a vu



D&#233;nicher du romantisme au fond d'un chemin de terre un soir o&#249;, perdu, il cherchait un raccourci qu'il ne trouva jamais: David Vincent nous prend vraiment pour des nazes. Faute avou&#233;e &#224; moiti&#233; pardonn&#233;e : qu'il dise clairement que le romantisme co&#251;te 20 euros et cesse de justifier ses escapades polissonnes par des histoires abracadabrantes d'extra-terrestres soit disant venus pour nous envahir.
JPMiss ne fait pas tant de mani&#232;res lorsqu'il roule la nuit au ralenti pr&#232;s du trottoir de la promenade des Anglais !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4132782 a dit:
			
		

> le bar devient chiant et [on] s'y emmerde


Je sais que je suis moins présent ces temps-ci, mais vous pourriez essayer de faire avec (c'est-à-dire sans). Je ne serai pas toujours là les enfants.


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez les posteurs du bar

Je ne sais pas encore, je ne les ai pas goûtés, vous me conseillez quoi comme sauce ? 

PS. Pour la date de péremption, pourquoi elle n'est pas marquée dans le profil, c'est légal ça ?


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je sais que je suis moins présent ces temps-ci, mais vous pourriez essayer de faire avec (c'est-à-dire sans). Je ne serai pas toujours là les enfants.



Si Dieu lui-même annonce sa disparition prochaine, l'éternité n'est plus ce qu'elle était.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2007)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez sonnyboy c'est que je vois pas ces posts !
> 
> je paris qu'ils sont doux et tendre comme d'habitude !



Tu dois te faire chier du coup...


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> JPMiss ne fait pas tant de manières lorsqu'il roule la nuit au ralenti près du trottoir de la promenade des Anglais !



S'il ne picolait pas avant d'aller faire des plaisanteries de carabin sur le retour, genre mettre du sucre dans le réservoir des voitures, il éviterait d'en mettre surtout dans le réservoir de la sienne, ce qui lui permettrait de rouler suffisamment vite pour que l'Amok n'ait pas le temps de le reconnaître 

PS. Tu fais quoi, Amok, sur le trottoir de la promenade des Anglais, pour être au courant des fées et zestes de jpmiss ?


----------



## Amok (16 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> PS. Tu fais quoi, Amok, sur le trottoir de la promenade des Anglais, pour être au courant des fées et zestes de jpmiss ?



Je médite face à la mer, observant les triangles blancs des voiles qui griffent l'horizon, et je pense à Spinoza.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Si Dieu lui-même annonce sa disparition prochaine, l'éternité n'est plus ce qu'elle était.


Voyons Luc, ce n'est jamais Dieu qui disparaît. C'est la conscience de Dieu qui s'éteint et ce n'est pas la même chose. Je me ferais davantage de soucis pour vous.


----------



## Amok (16 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Voyons Luc, ce n'est jamais Dieu qui disparaît. C'est la conscience de Dieu qui s'éteint et ce n'est pas la même chose.



Ce que j'aime (aussi) chez Doquéville, c'est que quand sa conscience s'éteint, il ronfle.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dénicher du romantisme au fond d'un chemin de terre un soir où, perdu, il cherchait un raccourci qu'il ne trouva jamais: David Vincent nous prend vraiment pour des nazes. Faute avouée à moitié pardonnée : qu'il dise clairement que le romantisme coûte 20 euros et cesse de justifier ses escapades polissonnes par des histoires abracadabrantes d'extra-terrestres soit disant venus pour nous envahir.



Il y en a bien un qui aurait inventé la femme, soit disant pour l'homme, alors que c'était pour permettre aux banquiers de profiter des agios !


----------



## jugnin (16 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il y en a bien un qui aurait inventé la femme, soit disant pour l'homme, alors que c'était pour permettre aux banquiers de profiter des agios !



 Et pour enrichir les écoles de conduites, également.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ce que j'aime (aussi) chez Doquéville, c'est que quand sa conscience s'éteint, il ronfle.


Cela dit, si la tienne s'éteint aussi souvent que tu bandes, ça peut expliquer le caractère obscur de certains de tes posts. Quand on a le cur fatigué, on ménage ses corps caverneux.


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Chez Sonnyboy, le fait qu'il soit le pou qui gratte...



Amen !


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je médite face à la mer, observant les triangles blancs des voiles qui griffent l'horizon



Même mes nuits sans lune ? la prochaine fois faudra trouver un alibi crédible
(ou alors nettoyer tes lunettes : les triangles blancs, ils avançaient dès que tu tournais la tête, c'est ça ? )



Amok a dit:


> et je pense à Spinoza.



Et voilà, à défaut de faire la sortie des lycées, il focalise sur les newbies avec des pseudos intellos 

Allez, au lit, monade


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez vous tous, fidèle du bar, c'est que vous avez l'Art la manière d'écrire des conneries tout en poésie...


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Voyons Luc, ce n'est jamais Dieu qui disparaît.



Sacrilège ! et comment avoir des apparitions sans disparition ?




DocEvil a dit:


> C'est la conscience de Dieu qui s'éteint et ce n'est pas la même chose. Je me ferais davantage de soucis pour vous.



Comme l'a laissé entendre l'Amok, faut pas confondre s'éteindre et s'endormir. Ceci dit, l'avantage quand on s'endort, c'est qu'on se réveille en général, quand on s'éteint, c'est plus compliqué.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Sacril&#232;ge ! et comment avoir des apparitions sans disparition ?


Il suffit pour cela que celui qui regarde n'ait pas toujours les yeux ouverts. Ou qu'on ait &#233;teint la lumi&#232;re : quand la porte du frigo est ferm&#233;e, le poulet r&#244;ti existe quand m&#234;me&#8230;


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il suffit pour cela que celui qui regarde n'ait pas toujours les yeux ouverts. Ou qu'on ait éteint la lumière : quand la porte du frigo est fermée, le poulet rôti existe quand même



Essaye plutôt avec un chat comme Schrödinger, parce que le poulet rôti, ça disparait vite, de fois, et ça ne réapparaît plus 

PS Certains disent que les chats aussi, mais dans ce cas, il faut donner la recette avec, sinon, c'est parler pour ne rien dire, ce qui ne conviendrait pas ici, vous en conviendrez


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez :

*A*mok; sa vieillesse...
*B*ackcat; sa mollesse...
*A*l&#232;m; ses autoportraits "_couperose_"...
*S*onnyboy; son cr&#226;ne en peau de fesses...
*L*a mouette; son optimisme express......
*E*d; son humeur morose...
*S*targazer; ses bouclettes...
*M*ado; le rose et le reste...
*O*dr&#233;; sa science infuse...
*D*ocevil; "_cause toujours, tu m'int&#233;resses_"...
*O*ban; connais pas, m'fallait un pseudo en vitesse...
*S*tarmac; ses nombreux cdb, si je n'm'abuse....
* !*


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4132910 a dit:
			
		

> &#194;ne&#8230; :mouais:
> 
> Pas encore assez fort pour que j'entre dans le jeu. Essaye encore, c'est mou.





_&#201;dit: j'ai mis du *gras* pour les aveug' !!... _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> *D*ocevil; "_cause toujours, tu m'intéresses_"...


Pour la dernière fois, bordel de nom de Moi, je ne réponds *jamais* aux MP ! Demande autour de toi !  

P.S. : Oui, j'ai vu tes dessins. Oui, j'ai adoré tes dessins. Dors tranquille.


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pour la derni&#232;re fois, bordel de nom de Moi, je ne r&#233;ponds *jamais* aux MP ! Demande autour de toi !
> 
> P.S. : Oui, j'ai vu tes dessins. Oui, j'ai ador&#233; tes dessins. Dors tranquille.


Ce n'&#233;tait qu'une remarque, Mr Grease !!  
_Et je pensais m&#234;me pas &#224; &#231;a !!... m'fallait un mot en "esse"... et non, je ne peux pas mettre "fesses" &#224; toutes les fins de phrases !  


_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _Et je pensais m&#234;me pas &#224; &#231;a !!... m'fallait un mot en "esse"... et non, je ne peux pas mettre "fesses" &#224; toutes les fins de phrases !  _


_
Ton souci &#233;tait donc essentiellement litt&#233;raire. Je le comprends. Mieux, je le partage. On ne sait pas toujours quoi bien mettre dans un trou &#224; boucher. 

P.S. : Ton acrostiche est hardi. _


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ton souci était donc essentiellement littéraire. Je le comprends. Mieux, je le partage. On ne sait pas toujours quoi bien mettre dans un trou à boucher.


Nom de Toi, que tu es con !...  :love: 
_Mais, tu le savais... _ 



DocEvil a dit:


> P.S. : Ton acrostiche est hardi.


[mode "_qui on sait_"] C'est qui cet "acrostiche" ?!  [/mode "_qui on sait_"]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez *La mouette*, c'est ses autoportraits et ses rumeurs sur l'iPhone
Ce que j'aime chez *Corentin*, c'est pareil qu'Amok
Ce que j'aime chez mon comp&#232;re *Mobyduck*, c'est son humour et ses vid&#233;os d'animation
Ce que j'aime chez *Pascal77*, c'est ses jeux de mots pourris

etc...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Moi ce que j'aime chez Daniela, c'est que l'on peut y mettre les doigts.

















_Comme ça, ça c'est fait._


----------



## HmJ (17 Janvier 2007)

Moi ce que j'aime chez vous, c'est que vous etes tous present des qu'il faut raconter des conneries


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi ce que j'aime chez Daniela, c'est que l'on peut y mettre les doigts.



Quelle d&#233;ception , pas toi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi ce que j'aime chez Daniela, c'est que l'on peut y mettre les doigts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elle est membre du forum Daniela ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi ce que j'aime chez Daniela, c'est que l'on peut y mettre les doigts.


Ce que j'aime surtout c'est que l'on peut s'y mettre &#224; trois.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Roberto a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'aime chez *Backcat*... _Si si, y a des trucs que j'aime bien_,


Et Lycée de Versailles ! 

Note pour plus tard : forcer encore un peu sur la détestabilité  

Enfin bon. Allons à l'essentiel
Moi, ce que j'aime dans ces forums, c'est *Mado*.
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

N'est-ce pas ? 
Mais j'ai quand m&#234;me dit que je t'aimais bien aussi hein ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> enrober la r&#233;alit&#233; avec des trucs autour


Ah tu l'appelles comme &#231;a toi?  
Marrant.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2007)

Dites-donc, c'est les Feux de l'amour ici !


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Toi tu ne ressens pas le besoin d'enrober la réalité avec des trucs autour !



Je n'ai rien contre le chocolat moi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Alors, j'y vais : celui que j'aime sur ces forums, c'est ben en fait, il le sait !


Tiens, j'ai encore raté un truc.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Dites-donc, c'est les Feux de l'amour ici !


En quelque sorte.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Dites, oh !!!!


Faudrait savoir ce que vous voulez. Vous ne pouvez pas &#224; la fois me reprocher que je passe trop de temps &#224; broyer tout le monde et vous plaindre que je fasse l'inverse.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4133404 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait savoir ce que vous voulez. Vous ne pouvez pas à la fois me reprocher que je passe trop de temps à broyer tout le monde et vous plaindre que je fasse l'inverse.


Oh oui, broie-moi, grand fou ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui, broie-moi, grand fou ! :love:



Oui mais voil&#224;&#8230;
Toi t'aimes bien, et &#231;a me d&#233;concentre 
Chuis un sentimental moi. J'ai besoin qu'on souffre quand je m'acharne, sinon, je trouve que &#231;a manque de sinc&#233;rit&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Non mais sans blague, on aime &#231;aaa quand tu es plein d'amououour ! :love:


Oula oula !!! ne g&#233;n&#233;ralisez pas, hein ?
Je n'ai cit&#233; qu'une personne pour l'instant


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4133420 a dit:
			
		

> Oula oula !!! ne généralisez pas, hein ?
> Je n'ai cité qu'une personne pour l'instant


 

Ouais. Et je ne partage pas. Sauf avec dool. Mais comme elle est pas là..  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4133404 a dit:
			
		

> Dites, oh !!!!
> 
> 
> Faudrait savoir ce que vous voulez. Vous ne pouvez pas &#224; la fois me reprocher que je passe trop de temps &#224; broyer tout le monde et vous plaindre que je fasse l'inverse.



Donc "tout le monde" c'est Mado, l'horizon s'&#233;largit d'un coup d'un seul


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4133414 a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'aimes bien, et ça me déconcentre


Te déconcentrer est l'une de mes activités favorites. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Ben zut !
> Encore les coups de fouet pour nous ?


On ne se refait pas, que veux-tu&#8230; Au moins, je n'ai pas de personnalit&#233; cach&#233;e. Il faut trouver des avantages &#224; toute situation


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Donc "tout le monde" c'est Mado+Doc, l'horizon s'&#233;largit d'un coup d'un seul


Si vous vouliez bien laisser mon _horizon_ en dehors de tout &#231;a. Ou plut&#244;t, laisser _tout &#231;a_ en dehors de mon horizon


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> l'horizon s'élargit d'un coup d'un seul




Ah tiens tu l'appelles comme ça toi. 
Marrant.


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah tiens tu l'appelles comme ça toi.
> Marrant.


 
Merde, tu fais chier bobby. On va découvrir tous mes doubles pseudos


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah tiens tu l'appelles comme ça toi.
> Marrant.


Tu dis &#231;a pour faire croire que t'as compris la vanne, c'est &#231;a ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi ce que j'aime chez Daniela, c'est que l'on peut y mettre les doigts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ca alors! Le vrai prénom d'Amok c'est Daniela?   

:rateau: 














_Ca aussi c'est fait._


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah tiens tu l'appelles comme ça toi.
> Marrant.



J'attends la troisième


----------



## rezba (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que je préfère dans ce forum, ce sont mes doubles.
Voilà, comme ça, c'est dit.


Ceci étant fait, 

Ce que je préfère chez DocEvil, ce sont ses réponses enflammées à mes mp amoureux.
Ce que je préfère chez Mado, c'est quand elle est belle d'être heureuse.
Ce que je préfère chez BackCat, c'est son exigence face à sa propre fragilité.
Ce que je préfère chez Alem, ce sont ses mots d'amours en 64asa.
Ce que je préfère chez Amok, c'est son regard plein de lumière.
Ce que je préfère chez Macelene, c'est la chaleur de son affection.
Ce que je préfère chez WebO, c'est son sens profond de l'amitié.
Ce que je préfère chez Angie, c'est sa sincérité débordante de joie.
Ce que je préfère chez Roberto, c'est l'émerveillement qu'il met à vivre.
Ce que je préfère chez Tirhum, c'est ce qu'il cache sous ses dessins.
Ce que je préfère chez Bobby, c'est son refus total de l'ennui.
Ce que je préfère chez odré, c'est quand elle joue son propre rôle.
Ce que je préfère chez LucG, c'est sa sagesse au clair de lune.


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4133432 a dit:
			
		

> On ne se refait pas, que veux-tu Au moins, je n'ai pas de personnalité cachée. Il faut trouver des avantages à toute situation


Ah, ouais ?!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'aime pas *Tirhum*. Il est naze. N'a aucun talent.
En fait, il n'est m&#234;me pas dr&#244;le.


'b&#233;cile !!!!


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Janvier 2007)

Et beh moi j'aime bien Tirhum...:rose:  Ses dessins sont chouettes.:love:


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Et beh moi j'aime bien Tirhum...:rose:  Ses dessins sont chouettes.:love:


 :rateau: :rateau: 




			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4133479 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pas *Tirhum*. Il est naze. N'a aucun talent.
> En fait, il n'est m&#234;me pas dr&#244;le.
> 
> 
> 'b&#233;cile !!!!


Manant !


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que je prèfère chez ... c'est une certaine capacité à aimer 


Le jeu consiste à remplacer les "..." par le pseudo de son choix


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce que je pr&#232;f&#232;re chez ... c'est une certaine capacit&#233; &#224; aimer
> 
> 
> Le jeu consiste &#224; remplacer les "..." par le pseudo de son choix




De quoi parles-tu ?   




Ce que je d&#233;teteste c'est le Nabot Pr&#233;tentieux  qu'on nous a coll&#233; au taf pour remplacer mon bon et cher patron....Au revoir partie de cache-cache...:rose:

Bon allez j'retourne bosser !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'aime sucer.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi j'aime sucer.



Drôle de nom pour un nioube.


----------



## meskh (17 Janvier 2007)

les beaux croquis de tirhum ...  simples et puissants .......... 

:style:


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ce que j'adore chez *vous tous*, c'est quand vous m'emp&#234;chez de bosser !
> :love:


Et si j'app&#226;te ?!... 
Tu restes ?!...


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime sur MacGé, c'est le Bar... Et j'aime par dessus tout les piliers du Bar...


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et si j'appâte ?!...




Euh, t'appates fort, là...

Remarque, tant qu'elle est pas en vrai....


----------



## meskh (17 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et si j'appâte ?!...
> Tu restes ?!...



non mais  ...... c'est énorme :love:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2007)

Heu comme &#231;a en vrac? Ce que j'aime...

... chez *rezba*, c'est ses cheveux. Et deux fameuses soir&#233;es pass&#233;es &#224; Paris/Avignon... 
Chez *ZeBig*, c'est tout ce qu'il d&#233;gage
Chez *Amok*, c'est les brunes aussi
Chez *maiwen*, c'est... (non c'est hors charte. Oui non?) 
Chez *Aur&#233;lie85*, c'est son lapin (ouais bon)
Chez *lumai*, c'est ses yeux. Mais plein d'autres choses aussi. 
Chez *teo*, c'est son typom&#232;tre.  
Chez *mamybue*, c'est son c&#244;t&#233; Yann Arthus Bertrand
Chez *macelene*, c'est sa chaleur
Chez *mado*, c'est... heu... :rose: Ses courbes...
Chez *Marie84*, c'est que des fois elle me gronde quand je parle de ma voisine (hum), et qu'elle m'envoie faire foutre. 
Chez *Foguenne*, c'est son hospitalit&#233;, et sa gentilesse, et son estomac &#224; toute &#233;preuve  
Chez *Finn_Atlas*, c'est qu'il habite la m&#234;me ville qu'ange_63 
Chez *touma&#239;*, c'est son c&#244;t&#233; Jean Alesi
Chez *Al&#232;m*, c'est que c'est que c'est rien qu'une r&#226;clure de dictateur&#169;. 
Chez *Stargazer* c'est qu'il est chauve... 
Et une derni&#232;re... ce que j'aime chez *Lorna*, c'est aussi hors charte l&#224;... 

Edit, et chez SM, ses oreilles, et son sens de l'honn&#234;tet&#233;.


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> C'est du filet d&#233;rivant, plut&#244;t, l&#224; !
> 
> Voire de la p&#234;che &#224; la grenade !
> :love: :love: :love:


Ce que j'aime chez Roberto, c'est que, quelle que soit la taille du maillage du filet; on ne rentre jamais bredouille !!....  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

ouais c'est vrai, suis meilleure sur 4 roues  

moi ici j'aime tout le monde! les bons, les brutes, les méchants et les truands 
le kiff c'est de bouler vert mes tortionnaires! 
bande de comiques!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re, c'est le c&#244;t&#233; remise des C&#233;sar de ce sujet, tout le monde s'embrasse, se tape fraternellement dans le dos, que du bonheur !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce que j'aime c'est le côté remise des César de ce sujet, tout le monde s'embrasse, se tape fraternellement dans le dos, un vrai bonheur


M&#234;me pas vrai.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce que je préfère, c'est le côté remise des César de ce sujet, tout le monde s'embrasse, se tape fraternellement dans le dos, que du bonheur !



Ah non, faut pas croire, toumaï je l'aime pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4133653 a dit:
			
		

> Même pas vrai.



C'est vrai qu'il y a tout de même le Stroumpf grognon :rateau: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah non, faut pas croire, toumaï je l'aime pas.



Tu dis ça mais si tu la trouvait en position génu pectorale sur ton plumard je suis pas sur que tu irais dormir dans la baignoire.


 :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu dis ça mais si tu la trouvait en position génu pectorale sur ton plumard je suis pas sur que tu irais dormir dans la baignoire.
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Non en effet: j'ai pas de baignoire.


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2007)

une bonne douche froide.
rien de mieux.

moi, ce que j'aime chez *jpmiss *c'est *jpmiss*


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> moi, ce que j'aime chez *jpmiss *c'est *jpmiss*



C'est la moindre des choses.


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est la moindre des choses.



faut croire.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu dis &#231;a mais si tu la trouvait en position *g&#233;nu pectorale* sur ton plumard je suis pas sur que tu irais dormir dans la baignoire.
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Pour en savoir plus...


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pour en savoir plus...



ce que j'aime bien chez SM, ce sont ses sources : proktos.com, &#231;a ne s'invente pas.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> ce que j'aime bien chez SM, ce sont ses sources.




Toujours sûres et complètes... très explicites...


----------



## Syusuke (17 Janvier 2007)

moi ... j'aime :

MOI


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

Ca, on s'en était rendu compte, rien qu'en voyant ta signature...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2007)

&#231;a c'est pas tr&#232;s gentil...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pour en savoir plus...


Moi, j'ai déjà eu un examen proctologique. Mais c'est dans la position en décubitus latéral (je ne savais pas que ça s'appelait comme ça, merci SM ) que le toubib m'a fait prendre.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> ça c'est pas très gentil...




Ouais, ça va enfin partir dans tous les sens ce fil....


----------



## Syusuke (17 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ouais, ça va enfin partir dans tous les sens ce fil....




Surtout quand il y a des flooders


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

matt360 a dit:


> Surtout quand il y a des flooders



Surtout quand il y a des *buveurs*...



On est au bar, tout de même...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2007)

J'aime macg&#233;n&#233;ration : je d&#233;passe d'un doigt la charte et qu'est-ce que je lis en coup de boule ? hein ? &#171;On en apprend tous les jours.&#187;

Que de sals geeks !


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez les modérateurs de ce forum, c'est leur bienveillance, leur compétence, leur pertinence, leur bon-sens, leur éloquence, leur pétulance, leur prestance et leur élégance.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez les mod&#233;rateurs de ce forum, c'est leur bienveillance, leur comp&#233;tence, leur pertinence, leur bon-sens, leur &#233;loquence, leur p&#233;tulance, leur prestance et leur &#233;l&#233;gance.



... et le fait qu'ils laissent des fils ouverts... n'est-ce pas ???  

 


Ce que j'aime chez CouleurSud, c'est qu'il (elle) sait pas lire dans une boule de cristal...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2007)

La derni&#232;re fois que j'ai dis &#231;a ils m'avaient pay&#233; 50 euros. Les tarifs sont toujours les m&#234;mes ?


----------



## dellys (17 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> ...je d&#233;passe d'un doigt...



"D&#233;passer de" n'est pas le bon verbe dans ce cas l&#224;


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> ... et le fait qu'ils laissent des fils ouverts... n'est-ce pas ???



Yes. donc aussi leur tolérance et leur gentillence.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> La dernière fois que j'ai dis ça ils m'avaient payé 50 euros. Les tarifs sont toujours les mêmes ?



Je suis en pleine négociation avec Benjamin....


----------



## Syusuke (17 Janvier 2007)

ce que j'aime chez supermoquette

c'est sa fausse moustache


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Yes. donc aussi leur tolérance et leur gentillence.



Je rajouterais même, et leur gentillesse !!


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez CouleurSud, c'est qu'il (elle) sait pas lire dans une boule de cristal...



Ce que j'aime chez julrou 15, c'est qu'il vient de m'apprendre la pr&#233;voyance.


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez les modérateurs de ce forum, c'est leur bienveillance, leur compétence, leur pertinence, leur bon-sens, leur éloquence, leur pétulance, leur prestance et leur élégance.



C'est pas complet comme description


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Foguenne, c'est devoir faire un effort pour associer encore son souvenir à MacG.
Ce que j'aime chez Amok, c'est que son imaginaire est plus drôle, plus hétéroclite et plus surprenant que n'importe lequel de ses voyages.
Ce que j'aime chez teo (en dehors de la suite Tour Eiffel), c'est d'avoir remué des cailloux un après-midi avec lui et avoir partagé des moments où l'on n'a plus besoin de se parler.
Ce que j'aime chez Alèm, c'est avoir commencé par ne pas l'aimer. Cela nous laisse de beaux jours.
Ce que j'aime chez yvos, c'est la discrétion de sa curiosité. Ça et un éclat particulier au coin de l'il.
Ce que j'aime chez starmac, c'est la nudité de son cur.
Ce que j'aime chez Sonnyboy, c'est son élégance morale.
Ce que j'aime chez Sindanárië, c'est son génie délirant de l'insulte, la violence de son cur et le talent qu'il met à cacher ses propres fissures en restaurateur scrupuleux.
Ce que j'aime chez Dendrimere, c'est qu'il existe et qu'au moment où j'écris ceci, il y a une rue où il respire.
Ce que j'aime chez BackCat, c'est la nuit.
Ce que j'aime chez Khyu, ce sont ses questions et la fraîcheur de ses remarques.
Ce que j'aime chez rezba, c'est de ne jamais avoir cédé à l'ombre malgré ses tentations.
Ce que j'aime chez LucG, c'est de ne pas permettre qu'on me prenne trop au sérieux.
Ce que j'aime chez supermoquette, c'est le revers de la médaille.
Ce que j'aime chez thebig, c'est l'appeler Jean-Luc et lui écrire quand plus personne ne remarque son absence.
Ce que j'aime chez mado, c'est que, finalement, on ne s'en sort pas si mal tous les deux.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2007)

&#171;Il est des revers qui grattent&#187;


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est pas complet comme description



J'ai aussi magnificence et munificence.

Est-ce que ça convient ?


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

Le conseil décidera


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Est-ce que ça convient ?



En est-on vraiment là ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> &#171;Il est des revers qui grattent&#187;


Spontex&#169;?


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Spontex©?


Là, je ne ferais pas de croquis...


----------



## dellys (17 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Là, je ne ferais pas de croquis...



Je suis sûr que si :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez tirhum, c'est qu'il ne sache pas dessiner...  



Tentative de déstabilisation connue pour faire faire à quelqu'un quelque chose qu'il n'a pas envie de faire...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Jean-Miche, ce sont ses MP.


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez tirhum, c'est qu'il ne sache pas dessiner...
> 
> 
> 
> Tentative de déstabilisation connue pour faire faire à quelqu'un quelque chose qu'il n'a pas envie de faire...


Ttttt !...
La flagornerie ne te mènera nulle part.... 
_Inutile d'écrire en blanc, non plus, jeune padawan !... _


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2007)

Tout le monde s'aime toujours ?


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

Tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil

C'est bien connu


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tout le monde s'aime toujours ?


Les préliminaires....
C'est meilleur après, nan ?!...


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Les pr&#233;liminaires....
> C'est meilleur apr&#232;s, nan ?!...




:mouais: 

 


   

Ce que j'aime chez tirhum, ce sont ses allusions bidons....


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Et toi, Tibo ?   Ton cur balance ?



Tibo n'aime pas dévoiler ses préférences en public


----------



## da capo (17 Janvier 2007)

ce que j'aime bien chez Alem, c'est tout ce qui pourrait m'insupporter.
ce que j'aime bien chez DocEvil, c'est combien il parle bien de moi. :rose:

ce que j'aime chez elles, c'est tout ce que je ne connais pas.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce que j'aime chez toi, c'est que tu sais t'arrêter.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez toi, c'est que tu sais t'arrêter.




Ce que j'aime chez toi, ce sont tes casses dissimulées (enfin pas trop quand même)...


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez vous , c que personne ne me cerne vraiment


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

Tu n'es pas iraniens ? StJohn*Perse*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez vous , c que personne ne me cerne vraiment


Je vais même te dire mieux : je n'essaye même pas.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez vous , c que personne ne me cerne vraiment


Maaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiis Oui.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je vais même te dire mieux : je n'essaye même pas.




Je pensai que tu étais ouvert d'esprit ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez les gens de forum, ils le savent bien en général 
Ca me fait penser que je trouve que Bassman se fait rare, tout comme Stook... 
Les autres, je ne leur parle pas...


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je pensai que tu &#233;tais ouvert d'esprit ...


Doc n'est qu'un sinistre individu malfaisant, p&#233;dant, pr&#233;tentieux et hautain.... 
Question ouverture, donc... 
Je cerne tr&#232;s bien les personnes, na !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'apprécie chez certains, c'est la pudeur... Autant dire qu'il n'y en a pas des masses qui traînent...


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il faut croire que tu t'es trompé. Comme quoi, tu ne m'as pas bien cerné.



Je ne cherche pas a te cerner


----------



## rezba (17 Janvier 2007)

C'est une des choses que j'appr&#233;cie particuli&#232;rement chez toi, ta pudeur.


Non, pas toi.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ma vie en est changée, mes amitiés enrichies...
> _Un bonheur surprenant._





C'est fou le pouvoir d'un forum...


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4132782 a dit:
			
		

> (...) D'autre part, puisqu'il est venu jusqu'à mes oreilles que le bar devient chiant et qu'on s'y emmerde, tachez de saisir pour une fois cette occasion qui vous est donnée de rajouter du piment au quotidien de ces forums
> 
> En un mot comme en cent : *CHARGEEEEEEEEZ !!!*  Et n'oubliez personne.
> Dans le respect strict de la charte, cela s'entend





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4132910 a dit:
			
		

> Âne :mouais:
> 
> Pas encore assez fort pour que j'entre dans le jeu. Essaye encore, c'est mou.


Et maintenant ?!....


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Non, pas toi.




Qui?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2007)

Moi ce que j'aime chez PATOCHMAN c'est qu'on peut compter sur lui


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez ma maman c'est sa peinture
Ce que j'aime chez mon papa c'est son calme
Ce que j'aime chez ma soeur, c'est son caractère..

Ce que j'aime chez eux c'est que je ne connais pas leurs pseudo ...


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez eux c'est que je ne connais pas leurs pseudo ...



Ouah, ça doit pas être facile tous les jours...
Dur, ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi ce que j'aime chez PATOCHMAN c'est qu'on peut compter sur lui



On a des valeurs, ou non, mon bon Monsieur....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez ma maman c'est sa peinture
> Ce que j'aime chez mon papa c'est son calme
> Ce que j'aime chez ma soeur, c'est son caract&#232;re..
> 
> Ce que j'aime chez eux c'est que je ne connais pas leurs pseudo ...


Tu le veux, le pseudo de ta s&#339;ur? 


Patoch?!?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Rezba c'est qu'il comprend tout mais qu'il faudrait qu'il m'explique quand même


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu le veux, le pseudo de ta mère?



Nan?!

C'est elle? 


Rhôôôô!


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN ma maman ? :afraid:


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'aimerais, autant que faire se peut, être l'objet de ton humeur visiblement massacrante. Merci d'en tenir compte. Et pour information, j'ai répondu à la question posée.




Après tout ce n'est qu'un forum ...


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Apr&#232;s tout ce n'est qu'un forum ...





Exactement. Il faut tenter de ne pas s'&#233;nerver, et faire face, le plus calmement possible, &#224; la b&#234;tise humaine (quand on l'a trouv&#233;e)....

 

Ce que j'aime chez StJohnPerse, c'est qu'il a toujours des r&#233;flexions pertinentes, et qui font mouche !!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez SJP c'est que si un jour je perd pas mes cl&#233;s je saurais qui appeler pour m'ouvrir la porte.


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez jahrom c'est qu'il a toujours des bonnes idées


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez SJP c'est que si un jour je perd pas mes clés je saurais qui appeler pour m'ouvrir la porte.





   

Ce que j'aime chez jpmiss, c'est son humour... un peu spécial....


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez jpmiss, c'est son humour... un peu sp&#233;cial....



Je t'interdis d'aimer quoi que ce soit chez moi.


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez julrou 15 c'est qu'il habite à Cupertino en France


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je t'interdis d'aimer quoi que ce soit chez moi.


Ta pudeur va finir par t'étouffer... :love:


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez jpmiss c'est son côté Hulk


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez julrou 15 c'est qu'il habite à Cupertino en France




J'ai cette chance, en effet....


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez SJP c'est que si un jour je perd pas mes clés je saurais qui appeler pour m'ouvrir la porte.



Na ?  


Ce que j'aime chez Jahrom ce sont ses photos


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez jpmiss c'est son c&#244;t&#233; Hulk


Un peu eff&#233;min&#233;, tout de m&#234;me. 



StJohnPerse a dit:


> Na ?
> 
> 
> Ce que j'aime chez Jahrom ce sont ses photos


Moi, c'est sa femme.


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un peu efféminé, tout de même.



Je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi JP


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je me suis toujours demand&#233; pourquoi JP



Jean-Pierre ?
Jean-Pascal ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> à conneries...


Facile. T'as vu le gisement?


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'ai pourtant eu le sentiment contraire jusque-là. Apprécier une part même infime d'une personne c'est l'aimer, même un peu. Dans le cas contraire, cette ambivalence des sentiments serait, sinon étonnante, du moins pathologique.



Ce que j'aime bien chez TibomonG4, c'est l'aspect acéré de ses posts.


----------



## jahrom (17 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Moi, c'est sa femme.



Je pensais que Webo l'aurait sortie avant, c'est donc vrai que les suisses sont lents...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez Jahrom ce sont ses photos


 
Moi c'est sa femme.


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Webo c'est son cochon


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et maintenant ?!....


Toujours pas. C'est mou du genou que ça j'en baillerais presque.
A part le faux nioube qui tente de piquer en se foutant de la tronche du monde, y'a pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent :sleep: Bon. Je vais bien finir par découvrir qui c'est, mais faudrait que j'aie de l'énergie pour ça. Et là

Quant à ceux que j'aime, ils doivent bien le savoir 


Les autres aussi, remarque


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2007)

moi, ce que j'aime chez les nioubes, c'est leur propension à croire qu'en virtuel tout est tellement plus chouette, cool et 'achement sympa...


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> moi, ce que j'aime chez les nioubes, c'est leur propension à croire qu'en virtuel tout est tellement plus chouette, cool et 'achement sympa...




Ouais, boff, ça dépends... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

&#199;a d&#233;pend, &#231;a d&#233;passe&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> On est dans le bar, on parle de choses et d'autres, et pas forcèment de mac et d'informatique... Alors, pour une fois, on a l'occasion de dire ce qu'on pense des gens (connus du forum ou inconnus...). J'espère que ce fil va perdurer...



Mmh. Intéressant tout ça. Surtout quand on a JAMAIS croisé en VRAI les gens du forum.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aimes chez les nioubes c'est qu'ils sont quelques part rassurant.


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> moi, ce que j'aime chez les nioubes, c'est leur propension à croire qu'en virtuel tout est tellement plus chouette, cool et 'achement sympa...


Ben... ça dure longtemps "être nioube" ?!.....


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Aurélie85, c'est son lapin déguisé...

Il me fait vaguement penser à des tomates farcies...


----------



## jahrom (17 Janvier 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4134135 a dit:
			
		

> Mmh. Int&#233;ressant tout &#231;a. Surtout quand on a JAMAIS crois&#233; en VRAI les gens du forum.



Crois moi, y en a qu'on pr&#233;f&#233;rerait conna&#238;tre qu'en virtuel...


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Crois moi, y en a qu'on préférerait connaître qu'en virtuel...


Des noms !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Ahhhhh !  l&#224;, &#231;a pourrait commencer


----------



## jahrom (17 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Des noms !!



BackCat par exemple !


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4134144 a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhh !  là, ça pourrait commencer




Te voilà (presque) satisfait...    



Enfin, moi je dis ça, je dis rien, mais j'ai préparé une liste...


----------



## tbr (17 Janvier 2007)

Zut alors ! Me dites pas qu'il faut aussi mettre la langue, hein ?

Ah, le "ce que j'aime chez les autres"... Sacré programme !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> BackCat par exemple !


Je d&#233;mens formellement. Je ne regrette pas de l'avoir rencontr&#233;. Le suivre quand il marche dans la rue est une exp&#233;rience enrichissante&#8230; :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez les suissesses de ce forum ( Aur&#233;lie et Marie ... d&#233;sol&#233; pour les autres  ) c leur autoportraits et leur fraicheur


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Te voilà (presque) satisfait...
> 
> 
> 
> Enfin, moi je dis ça, je dis rien, mais j'ai préparé une liste...


Envoie.


----------



## jahrom (17 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je démens formellement. Je ne regrette pas de l'avoir rencontré. Le suivre quand il marche dans la rue est une expérience enrichissante :love:



Pas quand il est saoul. C'est fatiguant.


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Janvier 2007)

Mh. No comment. Trop tard. Ce que j'aime pas? Qu'on me fasse croire qu'on connait tous ces gens, parce qu'on passe des heures sur ce forum. Je n'ai aucun sens de l'humour, vous allez déguster le 10 février.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Backcat par exemple !


Et encore ! On se conna&#238;t si peu ! Je suis bien plus d&#233;testable que le peu de temps qu'on a pass&#233; &#224; proximit&#233; l'un de l'autre peut laisser penser. Mais bon. Tu dois avoir des renseignements confondants dans tes relations, alors je ne mets pas ton appr&#233;ciation en doute 
Merci


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Envoie.




Non.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Parce que mes autoportraits ils puent la moule avariée peut être !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je d&#233;mens formellement. Je ne regrette pas de l'avoir rencontr&#233;. Le suivre quand il marche dans la rue est une exp&#233;rience enrichissante&#8230; :love:


&#199;a par contre, c'est de la perversion !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2007)

Les réunions planifiées ça sent la maison de retraite...


----------



## jahrom (17 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez les suissesses de ce forum ( Aurélie et Marie ... désolé pour les autres  ) c leur autoportraits et leur fraicheur




Non, il faut y aller franchement.

Ce que j'aime chez les suissesses de ce forum ( Aurélie et Marie ... désolé pour les autres  ) c'est leur cul.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Parce que mes autoportraits ils puent la moule avariée peut être !




Peut-être.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Non, il faut y aller franchement.
> 
> Ce que j'aime chez les suissesses de ce forum ( Aurélie et Marie ... désolé pour les autres  ) c'est leur cul.



J'ai pas été voir  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'ai pas été voir  :hein:


C'est heureux&#8230; les claviers apple ne sont pas &#233;tanches :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4134159 a dit:
			
		

> Ça par contre, c'est de la perversion !


En ce cas, prends-le comme un hommage du vice à la vertu.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Janvier 2007)

<lol>


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2007)

Moi ce que j'aime chez utc c'est qu'il ne poste plus.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En ce cas, prends-le comme un hommage du vice &#224; la vertu.


Ouais. En fait, j'ai peur de comprendre quand tu dis aimer _la nuit _chez moi&#8230; Mais pour la face cach&#233;e de la lune, tu repasseras


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non.





julrou 15 a dit:


> Peut-être.


C'est bien de bluffer, t'as du jeu ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi ce que j'aime chez utc c'est qu'il ne poste plus.


Et chez Reineman?...


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est bien de bluffer, t'as du jeu ?!...




Haha ! ...


----------



## jahrom (17 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et chez Reineman?...



Sa diplomatie et le respect d'autrui.

(j'ai pas dis le respect des truies, j'ai changé de sujet la...)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4134176 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. En fait, j'ai peur de comprendre quand tu dis aimer _la nuit _chez moi Mais pour la face cachée de la lune, tu repasseras


Oh non, ça n'avait rien à voir. Vraiment.


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Haha ! ...


Fais pas ta "pr&#233;cieuse"...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et chez Reineman?...



 Sons sens tout en nuance de la retenue et des insultes originales...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4134138 a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'aimes chez les nioubes c'est qu'ils sont quelques part rassurant.



Tu m'inqui&#232;tes.

_edit : oui, c'est de la moule avari&#233;e. _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tu m'inquiètes.



Moi aussi :afraid:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2007)

Moi ce que j'aime chez odr&#233; c'est quand elle pleine.


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi ce que j'aime chez odré c'est quand elle pleine.



Ce que j'aime chez Mrmiss c'est quand je comprend plus rien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi ce que j'aime chez odré c'est quand elle pleine.



La satisfaction du travail accompli et bien fait?...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi ce que j'aime chez odr&#233; c'est quand elle pleine.



Ce que j'aime chez Mr Miss c'est qu'il me pr&#233;vient quand je le suis  

Mais j'ai peur de l'anesth&#233;sie !


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

Il a une sacrée descendance le JP: ici


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Mais j'ai peur de l'anesthésie !



Il doit assez bien manier le gourdin aussi  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Il a une sacr&#233;e descendance le JP: ici



Je pr&#233;cise qu'il y a plusieurs porteuses ... dont LA MOUETTE !!!!!

Et la couveuse c'est Ed, Patoch et Bobby &#224; tour de r&#244;le  

Quand ils sont bourr&#233;s, sinon ajeun ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Et la couveuse c'est Ed, Patoch et Bobby à tour de rôle



Méfie-toi, l'auréole de Patoch clignotant, ça peut créer des chocs thermiques.


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Janvier 2007)

Pour en revenir au sujet...

- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez Amok, c'est les petits coucous inopin&#233;s qu'il me fait de temps en temps :love:
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez DocEvil, c'est les petits films qu'il a fait dans le 1er "Ca se passe comment derri&#232;re le Mac, quand personne ne regarde ?" :love: :love: :love:
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez Dos Jones, c'est comme il s'acharne &#224; d&#233;couvrir les voleurs dans Mac OS X, quel sens de la justice :love: :love: :love: :love: 
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez Foguenne, c'est sa sympathie et son Popol Style :style:
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez Grug, c'est les bulles qui sortent de temps en temps de l'aquarium 
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez IceandFire, c'est ses go&#251;ts musicaux :love: puis c'est ma plus vieille connaissance de MacG&#233; :love: :love: rencontr&#233;e sur un forum de Bj&#246;rk 
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez katelijn, we kunnen Nederlands pratten :love:
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez La mouette, het zelfde  
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez macinside, c'est son cot&#233; Mac addict &#224; fond dans son trip  :love:
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez macmarco, c'est qu'il est Breizh et d&#233;fend ses couleurs :love: 
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez PonkHead, c'est qu'il invente des jeux &#224; moiti&#233; incompr&#233;hensibles dans la salle de jeux  :love:
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez Princess Tatav, c'est sa fa&#231;on de partager avec nous des choses de son quotidien   :love:
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez r e m y, c'est qu'il poste souvent de bons conseils dans les forums techniques  
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez rezba, c'est ses threads et ses "petits romans" quand il poste :love: 
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez supermoquette, c'est qu'il est tout simplement supermoquette, fid&#232;le &#224; lui-m&#234;me...
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez teo, c'est l'initiative du thread "Qu'est-ce que vous &#233;couter maintenant"  :style:
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez TibomonG4, c'est que je comprends pas toujours ce qu'elle veut dire 
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez thebiglebowsky, c'est les belles m&#233;moires de ses voyages qu'il nous contait &#233;pisodiquement :love:    
- Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez [MGZ] BackCat, c'est sa sympathie  il est vraiment chouette, je l'ai rencontr&#233; &#224; l'Apple Expo en 2004  (j'en garde vraiment de bons souvenirs  )

Voil&#224;...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Ma sympathie ??? :affraid:

Et qui penses-tu qui va te croire ??? N'importe quoi !!!! :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet...
> 
> - Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez Amok, c'est les petits coucous inopin&#233;s qu'il me fait de temps en temps :love:
> - Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez DocEvil, c'est les petits films qu'il a fait dans le 1er "Ca se passe comment derri&#232;re le Mac, quand personne ne regarde ?" :love: :love: :love:
> ...



C'est tout !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Méfie-toi, l'auréole de Patoch clignotant, ça peut créer des chocs thermiques.



Bah ça tombe bien, lui les nioubs ils ne les aiment qu'à la coque.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

..


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est tout !


Puis ceux que j'oublie aussi :rose: sorry...

Odr&#233; par exemple... ce que j'aime chez elle, c'est que je me souviens bien de quand elle a d&#233;barqu&#233; sur MacG&#233;  :love: 

@ BackCat, nam&#233;comme tu te fais passer pour un chat tyran  :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Modern_Thing, c'est qu'elle aime tout le monde... !!   





			
				C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> . .



Enorme !!


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Puis ceux que j'oublie aussi :rose: sorry...


C'est juste passque tu dois être celle qui à écrit le plus gros "pavé" !!...  


Modern__Thing a dit:


> @ BackCat, namécomme tu te fais passer pour un chat tyran  :love:


BackCat, il a le front étroit, la vue basse et c'est une brute !


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez Modern_Thing, c'est qu'elle aime tout le monde... !!



C'est un peu le but du thread nan ?  citer des choses que l'on aime chez les autres... je vais pas revenir sur ce que Doquéville a déjà dit par ailleurs...


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> C'est un peu le but du thread nan ?  citer des choses que l'on aime chez les autres... je vais pas revenir sur ce que Doquéville a déjà dit par ailleurs...



Exact, merci d'être revenu au fil !! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> *BackCat, il a le front &#233;troit, la vue basse et c'est une brute ! *


Exactement !!!!!
Et c'est pas parce que tu sais &#231;a que je t'aime davantage toi. Va pas commencer &#224; nous faire des cartes d'Europe sur le drap housse, hein ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Enorme !!



Et oui ! Par contre toi c'est quand qu'on l'a voit ?


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Et oui ! Par contre toi c'est quand qu'on l'a voit ?



Hein !!!


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4134305 a dit:
			
		

> Exactement !!!!!
> Et c'est pas parce que tu sais ça que je t'aime davantage toi. Va pas commencer à nous faire des cartes d'Europe sur le drap housse, hein ? :mouais:


Ah, mais !
Va pas imaginer des choses, toi ! 
D'ailleurs dans les prochains crobards, tu seras dans des "_positions_" moins confortables ! Na !!....


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> - Ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re chez macinside, c'est son cot&#233; Mac addict &#224; fond dans son trip  :love:



moi ce que j'aime bien chez Angie c'est le cot&#233; belge :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah, mais !
> Va pas imaginer des choses, toi !
> D'ailleurs dans les prochains crobards, tu seras dans des "_positions_" moins confortables ! Na !!....


Toi, t'as vraiment de la chance que mon talent ne soit pas suffisamment &#233;tendu pour que je puisse te rendre la pareille dans le temps qui m'est disponible. Mais je ne perds pas espoir. je n'en ferai peut-&#234;tre qu'un, mais&#8230;


----------



## divoli (17 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime bien chez Modern_Thing, c'est que 9 fois sur 10 elle demandera de réinitialiser la nvram et la pram (même pour la recette de la blanquette aux endives).


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4134314 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'as vraiment de la chance que mon talent ne soit pas suffisamment &#233;tendu pour que je puisse te rendre la pareille dans le temps qui m'est disponible. Mais je ne perds pas espoir. je n'en ferai peut-&#234;tre qu'un, mais&#8230;


Hinhinhin...
J't'attends !!  


_P.S : Vraiment !..._ :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien chez Modern_Thing, c'est que 9 fois sur 10 elle demandera de réinitialiser la nvram et la pram (même pour la recette de la blanquette aux endives).


On serait parfois surpris :love: tu n'imagines pas


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Hinhinhin...
> J't'attends !!
> 
> 
> _P.S : Vraiment !..._ :love:




Fais gaffe, je vais finir par être jalouse


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Janvier 2007)

Ah euh j'oubliais, ce que j'aime bien chez Sonnyboy, c'est qu'il s'en bat le kiki sur le poulailler de tout :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Hein !!!



Personne ne t'a parl&#233; de la mafia ? 

La mafia en fait fabrique les nioubs qu'elle vend &#224; Benjamin qui &#224; son tour les dispache sur le forum pour que les mod&#233;rateurs aient du travail et pour que nous, simple utilisateurs, nous nous sentions utiles.

Mais faut pas le dire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Janvier 2007)

Rooooooh...

Personne l'a encore fait.

Bon, je m'y colle :
Moi ce que j'aime bien chez Muti c'est sa spontan&#233;it&#233; et sa rapidit&#233; de compr&#233;hension.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Janvier 2007)

ah attendez j'en ai une autre : 
Ce que j'aime chez l'arico c'est qu'il y a que loustic qui entrave quelquechose &#224; ses posts.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez Foguenne, c'est devoir faire un effort pour associer encore son souvenir à MacG.
> Ce que j'aime chez Amok, c'est que son imaginaire est plus drôle, plus hétéroclite et plus surprenant que n'importe lequel de ses voyages.
> Ce que j'aime chez teo (en dehors de la suite Tour Eiffel), c'est d'avoir remué des cailloux un après-midi avec lui et avoir partagé des moments où l'on n'a plus besoin de se parler.
> Ce que j'aime chez Alèm, c'est avoir commencé par ne pas l'aimer. Cela nous laisse de beaux jours.
> ...


Ce que j'aime chez Picouto, c'est sa vulnérabilité parfois.
Ce que j'aime chez Nephou, c'est la qualité de son silence et sa bienveillance.
Ce que j'aime chez Melounette, c'est sa folie pure.
Ce que j'aime chez Lumai, c'est la voir sourire, même si ses yeux sont déjà incroyables sans ça.
Ce que j'aime chez macinside, c'est le coup de jeune et la candeur feinte.
Ce que j'aime chez Fab'Fab, c'est sa timidité.
Ce que j'aime chez jul29, c'est ce qu'il dit à mi-voix.
Ce que j'aime chez WebO, c'est quand il me fait coucou, comme ça, sans rien de spécial à raconter, juste pour dire bonjour, comme à un voisin qu'on apprécie.
Ce que j'aime chez krystof, c'est son humour et sa réserve.
Ce que j'aime chez PATOCHMAN, Ed et bobby, c'est qu'ils ne seront jamais modérateurs, ce qui m'évitera d'avoir à leur tirer dans les pattes. Mais chez bobby, j'aime aussi beaucoup Jean-Claude Pruffon.
Ce que j'aime chez jpmiss, c'est chaque fois qu'il part, d'en savourer à l'avance le retour.
Ce que j'aime chez r0m1, c'est sa fidélité.
Ce que j'aime chez Odré, c'est Struthie. C'est vraiment un truc de barjot.
Ce que j'aime chez tirhum, ce sont ses beaux mecs et ses mulâtresses lascives.
Ce que j'aime chez elisnice, c'est sa sensibilité et la tendresse de son regard.
Ce que j'aime chez Roberto, c'est quand il dessine. Il est incroyablement calme et bon quand il fait ça.
Ce que j'aime chez jeanba3000, c'est STL. Et vice-versa.
Ce que j'aime chez Modern_Thing, c'est la couleur. _You can be happier to be safe up here_.

Ce que j'aime chez DocEvil, c'est que son cur bat encore. Des fois. 

_J'ai oublié des tas de gens, mais c'est pas grave. Je suppose qu'ils savent. J'espère qu'ils savent._


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Non rien il comprendra.


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Fais gaffe, je vais finir par &#234;tre jalouse


Mais non... :love:
Tu veux une image qui fasse suite &#224; celle-ci ?!....  
_(rien que pour te prouver ma "bonne foi"...  )_

 

_P.S : J'devrais faire des gifs anim&#233;s, moi...._ 
_faut k'j'y pense..._


----------



## Amok (17 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> jqu'est-ce que j'aime bien chez *Amok* ? Si si, y a des choses que j'aime bien mais faut que je réfléchisse :love: (non, c'est pas ton côté macho )




:mouais:

Pourtant, je n'ai que ca d'intéressant : mon côté macho...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Pourtant, je n'ai que ca d'intéressant : mon côté macho...


Faut avouer : c'est ton meilleur profil.


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Pourtant, je n'ai que ca d'intéressant : mon côté macho...


T'as fini ta sieste ?!....


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez PATOCHMAN, Ed et bobby, gnagnagna



Je ne vois pas pourquoi les gens s'obstinent à m'associer à ces deux sous-équipés notoires...
Et puis me citer en dernier, pardon, mais merde!


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2007)

_Ce que j'aime chez DocEvil, c'est d'avoir commenc&#233; par ne pas l'aimer puis toute cette pudeur que nous avons su d&#233;voiler.
Ce que j'aime chez BackCat, c'est son humanit&#233;. (Bruno Dumont Style, je sais)
Ce que j'aime chez Ficelle, c'est son amiti&#233; contagieuse.
Ce que j'aime chez Amok, son c&#244;t&#233; beau salaud associ&#233; &#224; sa voix si douce et &#224; son souci de pr&#233;server l'autre.
Ce que j'aime chez macinside, c'est sa g&#233;n&#233;rosit&#233; m&#233;lang&#233; &#224; son app&#233;tit de vivre.
Ce que j'aime chez Rezba, c'est que j'aime en mon fr&#232;re.
Ce que j'aime chez mado, tout, &#233;videmment tout.
Ce que j'aime chez Patochman, c'est nos &#233;changes.
Ce que j'aime chez teo, c'est sa fraternit&#233;.
Ce que j'aime chez Freelancer, son humour, sa vitesse et ses ticheurtes.
Ce que j'aime chez tirhum, le fond sans sucre.
Ce que j'aime chez Web'O, c'est qu'il m'eut d&#233;test&#233; depuis OnlyMac avant qu'on ne se rencontre.
Ce que j'aime chez Gribouille, beaucoup, beaucoup de choses dont nos nuits complices &#224;  faire d&#233;railler macG&#233; mais j'aime pas son papier peint. 
Ce que j'aime chez supermoquette, c'est secret.
Ce que j'aime chez macelene, c'est pas que sexuel&#8230; 
ce que j'aime chez Roberto, c'est son &#233;tonnement permanent.
Ce que j'aime chez Starmac, &#231;a ne vous regarde pas.
Ce que j'aime chez Prerima, c'est son oreille causante.
Ce que j'aime chez luma&#239;, son rayonnement que ma peau ne craint pas.
Ce que j'aime chez Eniluap, c'est le dard de la gu&#234;pe.
Ce que j'aime chez benjamin, c'est d'&#234;tre aussi chiant avec moi.
ce que j'aime chez jeanbatrimille, c'est sa classe folle.
ce que j'aime chez CCM, ses lunettes ! 
Ce que j'aime chez Jul29, c'est son art de danser dans les flaques.
Ce que j'aime chez elisnice, c'est d'&#234;tre aussi belle&#8230; &#231;a ruisselle par les pores de sa peau.
ce que j'aime chez Foguenne, c'est son c&#339;ur et les deux autres battant dans Silvia.
Ce que j'aime chez Fab'fab, son retard. qu'il efface d'une gentillesse souriante.
ce que j'aime chez dendrim&#232;re, c'est l'enfance adulte et un souvenir commun.
Ce que j'aime chez baax, c'est son c&#244;t&#233; absent.
Ce que j'aime chez bouilla, c'est la porte ouverte et la bi&#232;re qu'on te tend.
Ce que j'aime chez bibi78, son c&#244;t&#233; nonchalant cachant une somme monstrueuse de travail.
Ce que j'aime chez Cricri, sa conduite dans les rues de NYC, d&#233;complex&#233;e et joyeuse.
Ce que j'aime chez Globalcut, c'est des Sin&#233;.
Ce que j'aime chez Virpeen, c'est son sourire et son regard. et le Mont-D'Or&#8230;
Ce que j'aime chez JackSim, c'est son abandon devant le bar "toi seul est assez fou pour&#8230;"
Ce que j'aime chez maousse, bah c'est pas sa langue dans ma bouche en tout cas.
Ce que j'aime chez touba, bah voui, bah quoi&#8230; h&#233;h&#233;&#8482;&#8230;
Ce que j'aime chez yvos, c'est d'&#234;tre partout chez lui, m&#234;me chez moi&#8230; 
Ce que j'aime chez cham, c'est aussi sa s&#339;ur.
Ce que je n'aime pas chez Ed, c'est sa coupe de cheveux, il fait plus grand que moi avec&#8230;


_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi les gens s'obstinent à m'associer à ces deux sous-équipés notoires...
> Et puis me citer en dernier, pardon, mais merde!


T'as un problème, burnes de dinde?...


----------



## Amok (17 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> T'as fini ta sieste ?!....





Aujourd'hui, je ne faisais pas la sieste: je semais la terreur déguisé en Schtroumpf ! 




​


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'aime bien Amok quand il s'habille sexy


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Janvier 2007)

Moi ce que j'aime chez (mets ton pseudo ici *), c'est qu'il est bourr&#233; de talent, drole, sympa, sexy, bref, qu'il est tout simplement fantastique :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

(* : sauf toi jp )

PS : ce que j'aime chez Patoch, c'est son iPod


----------



## Craquounette (17 Janvier 2007)

Reliez les pseudo de gauche à ce qui vous semble convenir sur votre droite 

-lorna........................-sa chemise à fleurs
-Amok.........................-ses sacs Crumpler :love:
-Roberto.....................-sa chambre rose
-Lumaï........................-ses fils au bar
-Sonny.......................-ses casquettes 
-Starmac....................-son don de proposer des trucs qui m'intéressent
-Marie84.....................-son vélo
-supermoquette...........-son gaz (et non pas ses gaz!)
-jpmiss.......................-son côté abrasif
-WebO........................-son p'tit diable
-virpeen......................-son déambulateur
-Doqueville..................-sa proposition de cadeau d'annif 
-Mado.........................-ses macarons que je n'ai jamais goutés
-Macelene....................-ses tupperwar arc-en-ciel qui ne sont pas des tupp'


----------



## Amok (17 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien Amok quand il s'habille sexy



Avec le sens du détail : les chaussures assorties !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, je ne faisais pas la sieste: je semais la terreur d&#233;guis&#233; en Schtroumpf !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho ! un Schtroumpf albinos !  ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4134499 a dit:
			
		

> _Ce que j'aime chez DocEvil, c'est d'avoir commencé par ne pas l'aimer puis toute cette pudeur que nous avons su dévoiler.
> Ce que j'aime chez BackCat, c'est son humanité. (Bruno Dumont Style, je sais)
> Ce que j'aime chez Ficelle, c'est son amitié contagieuse.
> Ce que j'aime chez Amok, son côté beau salaud associé à sa voix si douce et à son souci de préserver l'autre.
> ...





J'y suis pas :rose:


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'y suis pas :rose:


t'avais un espoir ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'y suis pas :rose:


Eh non Et moi oui. La vie est merdique hein ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Eh non Et moi oui. La vie est merdique hein ?


De toute façon...





tirhum a dit:


> Doc n'est qu'un sinistre individu malfaisant, pédant, prétentieux et hautain....


----------



## Amok (17 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Reliez les pseudo de gauche à ce qui vous semble convenir sur votre droite



S..... !


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> t'avais un espoir ?!...





Je suis un vieux de la vieille , moi


----------



## Craquounette (17 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> S..... !



Vengeance... vengeance


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je suis un vieux de la vieille , moi


Et, alors ?!...


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et, alors ?!...





Il me connaît le monsieur


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il me connaît le monsieur



_tu n'avais aucune chance de figurer dans cette impudeur de ma part. tu en as encore moins au fur et à mesure de ce genre de posts._


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2007)

Non... 

Ce que j'aime chez E. jolie, c'est son sourire, sa timidit&#233; qu'elle masque si bien, ses "tendres pens&#233;es", sa gentillesse, et plein de choses que je veux d&#233;couvrir...

Edit: c'est mieux comme &#231;a.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4134575 a dit:
			
		

> _tu n'avais aucune chance de figurer dans cette impudeur de ma part. tu en as encore moins au fur et à mesure de ce genre de posts._



Je fais des efforts mais rien n'est reconnu


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime sur Macgé c'est 

- les photos d'Alem, 
- les pompes bio de JPTK, 
- le MySpace de Jugnin , 
- la gentillesse de Ponkhead, 
- le cynique humanisme de Patochman, 
- imaginer Toumaï en talons-aiguilles dans les rues pavées de Rennes , 
- la date d'inscription de Ed-the-Head, 
- le O de COrentin , 
- l'avatar horticole du Jul29, 
- Macmarco et son fil "A nous la Bretagne", 
- Globalcut et son avatar défoncé, 
- Momo-du-56 et ses idées de restau
- l'avatar du NED
- la motivation de miz-ici et Khyu
- imaginer l'ambiance à la rédaction de Macgénération.
- et secretement : BackCat, ModernThing,Supermoquette et Benjamin:love: 

Et par dessus tout, j'aime glâner ça et là de nouveaux mots de vocabulaire au fil des fils.

Alors merci Macgé.


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il me connaît le monsieur


Moi aussi tout le monde me connaît... suffit de savoir lire la liste des membres du forum...  
Pour le reste...


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_ah j'oubliais, ce que j'aime chez stephaaanie, c'est les trois a, le fait qu'on doive se boire une mousse sur le port et le fait qu'elle dise Gwened pour Vannes&#8230; z'&#234;tes marrant vous les bretons ! 

(&#167;merci pour le compliment)

et pour l'ambiance &#224; la r&#233;daction, t'imagines pas c'est d'un chiant : Vincent fume toute la journ&#233;e et jamais il n'allume de clopes pour &#231;a&#8230; pis benjamin est tout le temps saoul. Ya que Cl97 qui rigole. mais on sait pas pourquoi ! 
_


----------



## da capo (18 Janvier 2007)

ce que j'aime chez tatouille, c'est qu'il n'est pas seulement italien
ce que j'aime chez teo, c'est qu'il sait me redonner du coeur
ce que j'aime chez dool, c'est l'impression qu'elle me salue toujours
ce que j'aime chez backcat, ce sont ses crocs
ce que j'aime chez mado, c'est son humanit&#233;
ce que j'aime chez patochman, c'est que parfois je le d&#233;teste
ce que j'aime chez ponkhead, c'est ponkhead
ce que j'aime chez macelene, c'est son petit go&#251;t de reviens-y
ce que j'aime chez la mouette, c'est sa tristesse


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je suis un vieux de la vieille , moi



Mais &#231;a ne donne pas de droit supplementaire par rapport a un nioube   tout est une question d'affinit&#233; et de relation avec les gens 



StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je fais des efforts mais rien n'est reconnu



Je crois qu'on s'en est aper&#231;u... mais cette phrase peut nous faire penser le contraire....

Sauf pour le forum rendez-vous :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Alèm, c'est quand il me bannit de ses fils pour bobos à la ramasse... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime pas chez PATOCHMAN c'est que c'est pas PATOCHWOMAN :love: :love: :love:


Et ce que j'aime chez le concombre c'est qu'il m'a squ&#233;. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je suis un vieux de la vieille , moi


C'est d'un ridicule pathologique à ce niveau


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> *Je fais des efforts* mais rien n'est reconnu


En es tu bien sûr ?!... 

Je t'ai déjà dit d'arrêter d'employer celui-ci---->
Et ça date pas d'hier...      
_En ce temps j'ai essayé, mais maintenant..._

:style:


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> En es tu bien sûr ?!...
> 
> Je t'ai déjà dit d'arrêter d'employer celui-ci---->
> Et ça date pas d'hier...
> ...



Le monsieur sait de quoi je parle


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Le monsieur sait de quoi je parle


Mouais...
Et ça me fait une "_belle jambe_", tiens !....  
Bouges toi un peu !



:style:<----- c'est le côté zen; "_keep cool_"... :style:


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Mouais...
> 
> Bouges toi un peu !



Quelque chose me dit que tu n'es pas le seul a lui dire :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (18 Janvier 2007)

Moi, ce que j'aime bien chez les forumeurs de MacGé, c'est qu'ils s'assemblent mais ne se ressemblent pas...  

parce qu'imaginez un peu qu'il y en ait, des dizaines, des centaines des milliers comme...

disons au hasard :

Bobby ?
Sonnyboy
Docevil

J'arrête là, mais on peut tous les prendre un par un, d'alpha à omega, de a à z, de charybde à Scylla, même TheBig multiplié par 1000, ce serait une horreur   
(Et pareil pour les filles, pas de jalouses )

Mais là, ça va : le paysage est aussi varié que celui de la Lozère  et c'est ça qui me plaît.


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ce que j'aime sur Macgé c'est
> 
> - les pompes bio de JPTK




Putain arriver à la 19e page de ce thread pourri pour y voir enfin son nom c'est dur !  













D'un coup je vous déteste tous ! Sauf Stéphanie ! :love: 
Même pas dans la liste d'Alem... :mouais: 

Voilà comment on me remercie pour avoir montré mon cul, ma bitttte, mon anus, les seins de ma copine, tout ça quoi, pour tous les post hilarants (j'en ris encore pourtant...) que j'ai pu écrire, tous les coups de main et de pied que j'ai pu donner... bravo moi je dis et merci surtout bande de caca de chien !


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2007)

Je vous copie colle ce superbe spam que je viens de recevoir, je l'avais jamais vu encore celui-l&#224; et je le trouve assez splendide, il est authentique :




> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne pensais pas que ca existait mais j'ai trouve quelque chose de fabuleux : *la chatte personnelle*.
> 
> ...



     

ps : je me demande si la version "chien personnel" est dispo et surtout quelle race...


----------



## Luc G (18 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Putain arriver à la 19e page de ce thread pourri pour y voir enfin son nom c'est dur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Ben voilà, c'est pour ce genre de posts qu'on t'aime, jptk 
enfin pas que pour ceux-là


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ce que j'aime sur Macgé c'est - et secretement : BackCat, ModernThing,Supermoquette et Benjamin:love:


Excellente tactique de noyer mon pseudo entre trois autres pour que ça reste discret, mais tu auras pu choisir autre chose que des racailles !


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_


jaipatoukompri a dit:



			D'un coup je vous déteste tous ! Sauf Stéphanie ! :love: 
Même pas dans la liste d'Alem... :mouais: 

Voilà comment on me remercie pour avoir montré mon cul, ma bitttte, mon anus, les seins de ma copine,
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


moi aussi je te déteste mon JPTK ! :love: mais je préférais la photo de sa petite culotte ! :love:

tirhum -> benjamin et moi lui disons que le   lui est interdit depuis 2001 

à l'époque, il ne faisait que le poster par trois sans dire aucun texte  j'en connais un qui avait même repris ce gimmick en se croyant drôle

_


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_je conteste : tout est faux !   

de toute fa&#231;on, tu verras, c'est celui que tu aurais achet&#233; !  
_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime bien chez SJP c'est que partout où il passe il ne laisse pas indifférent .


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> J'en suis _absolument_ convaincu !



_tu as quand même vachement bien dessiné mon chef ! 

ce que j'aime chez mon Chef, c'est qu'il est aussi drôle que dans les dessins de Roberto ! 
_


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4134693 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> moi aussi je te déteste mon JPTK ! :love: mais je préférais la photo de sa petite culotte ! :love:
> 
> ...



Je savais pas que ce smiley ne pouvait plus être utilisé


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2007)

Tu peux arr&#234;ter de te lamenter sjp ? non, bon. Alors du coup arr&#234;ter de te plaindre de ne pas &#234;tre dans les listes de certaines personnes ? non, bon, alors arr&#234;ter de pr&#233;tendre que tu changes ? pfffffffff


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_Ce que j'aime chez Malow, c'est sa joie de vivre
Ce que j'aimechez Jahrom, c'est pas que sa femme 
_


----------



## jahrom (18 Janvier 2007)

Dites, en passant, stephaaanie, les trois aaa de suite n'ont rien a voir avec la cotation des andouillettes de troye ???

Hein ? Dites ?...


----------



## al02 (18 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je suis un vieux de la vieille , moi



Oui, tu es un vieux de la *veille* (2005)


----------



## al02 (18 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je savais pas que ce smiley ne pouvait plus &#234;tre utilis&#233;



&#231;a y est, Saint John perce !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ce que j'aime pas chez PATOCHMAN c'est que c'est pas PATOCHWOMAN :love: :love: :love:



C'est çaaaaaaaaa!!!!... Pour que tu puisse souiller ma fraîche intimité de jeune fille, hein?...
Tu n'es qu'un porc libidineux!


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4134586 a dit:
			
		

> _
> et pour l'ambiance à la rédaction, t'imagines pas c'est d'un chiant : Vincent fume toute la journée et jamais il n'allume de clopes pour ça pis benjamin est tout le temps saoul. Ya que Cl97 qui rigole. mais on sait pas pourquoi !
> _



Si!si! j'imagine très bien. C'est tout à fait l'idée que je m'en faisais 



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Putain arriver à la 19e page de ce thread pourri pour y voir enfin son nom c'est dur !
> 
> D'un coup je vous déteste tous ! Sauf Stéphanie ! :love:
> Même pas dans la liste d'Alem... :mouais:



Et ouais, attendre la 19ème page pour être cité par une NIOUBE:rateau: , c'est pas facile pour un sénior de Macgé. C'est que tu n'as aucun ami sur dans ce faux rhum.



supermoquette a dit:


> Excellente tactique de noyer mon pseudo entre trois autres pour que ça reste discret, mais tu auras pu choisir autre chose que des racailles !



Non!non! justement il me semblait que tu avais toute ta place parmi les "racailles" (c'est pas moi qui le dit, hein! Me permettrais pas, je tiens à mes discos!) de Macgé. J'aurais même pu te mettre en premier .



jahrom a dit:


> Dites, en passant, stephaaanie, les trois aaa de suite n'ont rien a voir avec la cotation des andouillettes de troye ???



:afraid: Aaargh! Mais non mais non, rien à voir. L'andouillette c'est ce truc en forme de saucisse qui empeste dès qu'on la chauffe un peu. Tout le contraire de moi:style: !


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez PATOCHMAN c'est qu'il n'a plus une once de fraiche intimit&#233; &#224; souiller depuis belle lurette.


----------



## NED (18 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez *Ned* c'est que mes &#233;tudiantes ne parle que de lui et que si &#231;a se trouve il va venir boire un caf&#233; &#224; la maison,



Ce que j'aime Chez *Roberto*, c'est qu'il est trop cool et qu'il a la cr&#233;ativit&#233; bonhumeuriale en lui.... 

J'en dirai d'autres plus tard, l&#224; j'ai un caf&#233; &#224; boire....


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Oui, tu es un vieux de la *veille* (2005)



Je suis connu


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je suis connu


Pour ces raisons l&#224; &#231;a me ferait bien chier d'&#234;tre connu, tiens...


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Bobbynountchak...






...Il fait aussi rire les smileys


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je suis connu


Poil au..... 


StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je suis connu


Comme récidiviste ?!....


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je suis connu


C'est reparti pour 20 pages... ressort ton ancien pseudo si tu tiens tant au passé...


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est reparti pour 20 pages... ressort ton ancien pseudo si tu tiens tant au passé...



Il a été banni et vu que vraisemblablement je vais être aussi banni dans pas longtemps


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il a été banni et vu que vraisemblablement je vais être aussi banni dans pas longtemps



T'as été banni avant de finir ta phrase ?
:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez MacG, c'est lastFM. L'inverse aussi, d'ailleurs.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Ed c'est la part de Brandon qu'il a en lui.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez Ed c'est la part de Brandon qu'il a en lui.


Ce que j'aime chez Bobby, c'est sa voix au t&#233;l&#233;phone.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez macg c'est l'aspect clanique de dahus tels que la Horde, les d&#233;fenseurs de la tartiflette etc. Tous unis pour ne rien d&#233;fendre  D'ailleurs Ed, porte fi&#232;rement son invention jubilatoire du jet&#233; de plist autant qu'il le peut &#224; travers tous les forums, suivi de pr&#232;s par Bobby casaque marron et pustule turgescente. Ils nous sauveront tous d&#232;s qu'ils auront trouv&#233; ce qu'il y a &#224; sauver


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez macg c'est l'aspect clanique de dahus tels que la Horde, les défenseurs de la tartiflette etc. Tous unis pour ne rien défendre  D'ailleurs Ed, porte fièrement son invention jubilatoire du jeté de plist autant qu'il le peut à travers tous les forums, suivi de près par Bobby casaque marron et pustule turgescente. Ils nous sauverons tous dès qu'ils auront trouvé ce qu'il y a à sauver


Mais o&#249; est-ce que j'ai foutu cette foutue _com.apple.TibomonG4.plist_?!?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mais où est-ce que j'ai foutu cette foutue _com.apple.TibomonG4.plist_?!?



Aucune idée, mais avant de créer un Kerned Panic ou une erreur fatale, évite de trifouiller où tu ne dois pas :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je suis connu



Pas pour les bonnes raisons  mais t'es sympa.


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez iMax, c'est qu'il n'existe pas    :love:


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez iMax, c'est qu'il n'existe pas    :love:



D'où son surnom : AirMax  

Je sais ... :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

Et puis:  



> Je ne réclame rien : j'obtiens tant !


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est çaaaaaaaaa!!!!... Pour que tu puisse souiller ma fraîche intimité de jeune fille, hein?...
> Tu n'es qu'un porc libidineux!





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez PATOCHMAN c'est qu'il n'a plus une once de fraiche intimité à souiller depuis belle lurette.










 :love:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2007)

Moi ce que j'aime chez le concombre c'est son pragmatisme.

  :love:


----------



## jahrom (18 Janvier 2007)

Moi ce que j'aime sur ce forum c'est qu'il me remonte le moral et m'apporte la conviction qu'il y a pire ailleurs... 

et tout ça gratos...


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Janvier 2007)

ce que j'aime ici, c'est le debit de conneries tres eleve a la minute   :love: (comme le dit Jahrom, c'est bon pour le moral MacGe  quand je vois tous les fous-rires que vous m'avez fait avoir  )


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Modern_Thing, c'est quand elle est là.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2007)

&#199;a l&#232;che velu l&#224; :affraid:


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ça lèche velu là :affraid:



Pas du tout, ça sort du fond du coeur


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2007)

Un peu plus bas.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Doc, c'est Doc.
Ce que j'aime pas chez Doc, c'est de l'aimer trop peu.

Ce que j'aime chez Teo, c'est sa salade au poisson.
Ce que j'aime pas chez Teo, c'est qu'il est au 5eme.

Ce que j'aime chez Maiwen, c'est ses goûts musicaux.
Ce que j'aime pas chez Maiwen, c'est sa connexion internet.

Les autres, je les côtoie pas ou peu.

Ah, et les autres*, ce que j'aime, c'est le côté chiendent qui s'accroche malgré tout.

*projectiles à canon aux tâches... hm... posts, nombreux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> :love:



*DUCOOOOOOOOON!!!!!*


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *DUCOOOOOOOOON!!!!!*


Ce que j'aime bien chez Patoch, c'est qu'il ecrit super grand  on sait toujours le lire sans probleme  puis rouge, c'est vif


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien chez Patoch, c'est qu'il ecrit super grand  on sait toujours le lire sans probleme  puis rouge, c'est vif



*ELLE EST MEUUUGNOOOOOONE!!!!!* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *DUCOOOOOOOOON!!!!!*


Hinhinhin.....

 :love: 

Ce que j'aime chez PATOCH', c'est sa prose...


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Janvier 2007)

Une patte et un style bien a lui  sponsorise par le cassoulet William Saurin bien sur... huhuhu  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Hinhinhin.....
> 
> :love:
> 
> Ce que j'aime chez PATOCH', c'est sa prose...


M&#234;me pas &#233;dit&#233; par l'Amok


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

Forcément


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2007)

Je n'ai pas &#233;crit le post pr&#233;c&#233;dent, ce n'&#233;tait pas moi :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je n'ai pas écrit le post précédent, ce n'était pas moi :hein:




Mais non, Mais non...

Le sexe c'est pas sale.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2007)

Le sien si


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2007)

roh !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Le sien si



Ca pipe de partout ici!

Dans combien de temps l'agent MacG vient s'occuper de moi?


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2007)

Oui excusez moi, je me permets de vous interrompre car on me dit dans mon anussette que beaucoup de mac user sont d'accord avec ma liste et que du coup ils sont contents que je parle en leur nom... oui de nombreux messages arrive constamment, je suis débordé.


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Il a été banni et vu que vraisemblablement je vais être aussi banni dans pas longtemps



Ne le prends pas mal , mais tu n'es pas le centre du monde :rateau: :mouais: :sleep: 


Si personne ne t'a mis dans une liste, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas d'affinité avec toi, et ça sert a rien de réclamer, ça agace et ça donne l'impression que tout t'es dû.... tu t'enfonces encore plus


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2007)

Bon, si on reprenait le sujet de base sans vulgarit&#233; et sans s'en &#233;carter pendant des pages et des pages ?


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2007)

Putain ma liste s&#233;rieux quoi... fait chier ce bar &#224; la con, c'est chiant comme la mort.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Amok c'est sa coupe de cheveux playmobil style quand il &#233;tait plus jeune :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez Amok c'est sa coupe de cheveux playmobil style quand il était plus jeune :love:



D'ailleurs Hervé Vilard avait la même et il a eu le succès qu'on lui connaît !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Ne le prends pas mal , mais tu n'es pas le centre du monde :rateau: :mouais: :sleep:
> 
> 
> Si personne ne t'a mis dans une liste, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas d'affinité avec toi, et ça sert a rien de réclamer, ça agace et ça donne l'impression que tout t'es dû.... tu t'enfonces encore plus




Je l'ai cité, je suis le seul à l'aimer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4135369 a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'aime chez Amok c'est sa coupe de cheveux playmobil style quand il &#233;tait plus jeune :love:



Oui, maintenant c'est plus "Big Jim", question cheveux s'entend...



TibomonG4 a dit:


> D'ailleurs Herv&#233; Vilard avait la m&#234;me et il a eu le succ&#232;s qu'on lui conna&#238;t !



Exact. D'ailleurs, Herv&#233; Villard, c'est moi. Mais je ne voulais pas le dire: ca fait de l'ombre &#224; fab' fab...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Amok c'est quand il oublie de faire le m&#233;nage.


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez Amok c'est quand il oublie de faire le m&#233;nage.



Ca arrive souvent. J'aime pas, ca prend du temps, et ca m'oblige parfois &#224; effacer des messages que je peux trouver pertinents ou droles mais li&#233;s &#224; d'autres supprim&#233;s. Quand il y a des gros tas de saloperies partout, je suis bien oblig&#233; de le voir.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Exact. D'ailleurs, Herv&#233; Villard, c'est moi. Mais je ne voulais pas le dire: ca fait de l'ombre &#224; fab' fab...



D'ailleurs, cette capacit&#233; &#224; changer de coupe de cheveux est appr&#233;ciable. Herv&#233;, lui n'a pas chang&#233;, appelant de ses voeux, tous les jours, un retour de la m&#232;che frontalement plaqu&#233;e comme Mireille peut appeler des siens le retour de la coupe au bol de sinistre m&#233;moire


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ca arrive souvent. J'aime pas, ca prend du temps, et ca m'oblige parfois à effacer des messages que je peux trouver pertinents ou droles mais liés à d'autres supprimés. Quand il y a des gros tas de saloperies partout, je suis bien obligé de le voir.


Ce que j'aime bien chez Amok, ce sont les excuses qu'il s'invente pour voler _(et garder pour son usage personnel..  )_ les "_estampes japonaises_" que je mets à disposition du grand public !


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien chez Amok, ce sont les excuses qu'il s'invente pour voler _(et garder pour son usage personnel..  )_ les "_estampes japonaises_" que je mets &#224; disposition du grand public !



T'inqui&#232;tes : les mod&#233;rateurs peuvent toujours en profiter ! 

Ce que j'aime bien dans le fait d'&#234;tre vert, c'est de pouvoir lire les messages mod&#233;r&#233;s.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien dans le fait d'être vert, c'est de pouvoir lire les messages modérés.


Tu lis pas l'avenir dans les plis des prépuces, aussi?....


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu lis pas l'avenir dans les plis des pr&#233;puces, aussi?....



Le probl&#232;me, c'est que chez certains c'est &#233;crit trop petit !   

Bon, si vous voulez que ce sujet ait un avenir, il serait bien d'arr&#234;ter de s'engueuler comme je l'ai vu dans les pages pr&#233;c&#233;dentes, et de revenir &#224; la bonne id&#233;e de d&#233;part, non ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que chez certains c'est écrit trop petit !



j'ai connu une métis qui lisait le braille... sans les mains


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, si vous voulez que ce sujet ait un avenir, il serait bien d'arr&#234;ter de s'engueuler comme je l'ai vu dans les pages pr&#233;c&#233;dentes, et de revenir &#224; la bonne id&#233;e de d&#233;part, non ?



Entre les frustres qui ne sont pas cites et ceux qui s'envoient des fleurs dans l'anus... en meme temps c'est inevitable et nous sommes au bar


----------



## anntraxh (18 Janvier 2007)

moi ce que j'aime chez Amok, c'est quand il poste une photo récente de lui en schtroumpf et que je me dis "tiens, on dirait qu'il a grossi"


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez moi ? les cendriers. Un par pi&#232;ce.


----------



## divoli (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime bien chez tirhum, c'est son talent de dessinateur. 

Oui, je sais, ce n'est pas tr&#232;s original, mais bon...


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> et ceux qui s'envoient des fleurs dans l'anus...



C'est moi ça ??  C'est faux ! De temps en temps, une rose c'est vrai mais bon... :rose:

Ah merde putain fais chier foutre j'ai été vulgaire encore, j'ai dit "rose", désolé, je m'excuse platement


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2007)

anntraxh a dit:


> moi ce que j'aime chez Amok, c'est quand il poste une photo récente de lui en schtroumpf et que je me dis "tiens, on dirait qu'il a grossi"
> 
> ​





Oui, tiens, d'ailleurs ces combinaisons sont géniales. Tu as l'impression de peser 200 Kgs quand tu te vois avec dans un miroir et tu perds 10 Kgs dans la journée car c'est un vrai sauna portatif. Résultat, le soir, quand tu l'otes t'as l'impression d'avoir perdu 210 Kgs.

Sinon :

Ce que j'aime bien chez Anne, c'est qu'elle dit "je descend vers chez toi, on se voit ?" et qu'elle appelle une fois seulement sans laisser sur le message le numéro auquel on peut la joindre. 
Ce que j'aime bien chez Patochman, c'est qu'il a perdu son avenir écrit à l'avance dans un accident de chasse au sanglier 
Ce que j'aime bien chez Sonny, c'est qu'il mange les serviettes des autres.
Ce que j'aime bien chez JPMiss, c'est qu'il met pleins de bouts d'aliments dans sa serviette pour l'offrir à Sonny.
Ce que j'aime bien chez Kristof, c'est qu'il supporte l'alcool, même à faible dose 
Ce que j'aime bien chez Elisnice, c'est que quand elle vient dans le sud elle ne m'appelle pas.
Ce que j'aime bien chez Nephou, c'est qu'il fait des bisous tout le temps.
Ce que j'aime bien chez Backcat, c'est ce qu'il a dans le dos (rien à voir avec Doquéville )
Ce que j'aime bien avec Modern', c'est qu'elle est toujours "geocupée".
​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien chez Backcat, c'est ce qu'il a dans le dos (rien à voir avec Doquéville )


Et allez Faut pas que je m'étonne après d'avoir une réputation de tarlouze


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Exact. D'ailleurs, Hervé Villard, c'est moi. Mais je ne voulais pas le dire: ca fait de l'ombre à fab' fab...



C'est pas gagné... :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu lis pas l'avenir dans les plis des prépuces, aussi?....


Hé bien moaaaaa...

C'que j'aime bieeeeeeen...

C'est la verve délicate de Patoch alliée à ses grands yeux d'enfant émerveillé qui découvre avec enchantement le monde formidable qui l'entoure, et apprend chaque jour un peu plus à croire en son prochain et à tendre l'autre joue. 

Si on était tous aussi doux, je vous le dis moi : ce serait moins le merdier.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> H&#233; bien moaaaaa...
> 
> C'que j'aime bieeeeeeen...
> 
> ...


Donc, si j'ai bien suivi, toi, Ed, PATOCH et jpmiss, vous n'avez rien d'autre &#224; dire qu'au sujet de toi, Ed, PATOCH et jpmiss ?


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Amok, c'est ses "recadrages : 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> On recadre





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> On recadre





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> On recadre





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> On recadre





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> On recadre



...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

C'est une déformation professionnelle


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Donc, si j'ai bien suivi, toi, Ed, PATOCH et jpmiss, vous n'avez rien d'autre à dire qu'au sujet de toi, Ed, PATOCH et jpmiss ?


 
Sauf que patoch et JPmiss disent rien sur bobby et ed...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé bien moaaaaa...
> 
> C'que j'aime bieeeeeeen...
> 
> C'est la ver*G*e délicate de Patoch alliée à ses grands yeux d'enfant émerveillé




:affraid: :affraid: :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Donc, si j'ai bien suivi, toi, Ed, PATOCH et jpmiss, vous n'avez rien d'autre &#224; dire qu'au sujet de toi, Ed, PATOCH et jpmiss ?


Faux.
Ya tirhum aussi. 

Et note bien que j'ai parl&#233; de toi au d&#233;but... 

Mais il faut bien avouer que quand tu t'int&#233;resses un tant soit peu &#224; des personnalit&#233;s aussi complexes et nuanc&#233;es que celles de - prenons un exemple au hasard - Ed, les autres apparaissent tellement fades qu'on ne trouve pas grand chose &#224; en dire.  

Ceci dit, j'ai h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; &#233;voquer la douceur de BackCat, l'exub&#233;rance de Nephou ou la timidit&#233; d'Amok, mais apr&#232;s on va encore me dire que je pousse au point de goodchose, que je manque d'originalit&#233; et que si j'&#233;tais pas l&#224; yaurait moins de ch&#244;mage en France. 

Alors je m'abstiens, et je parle des autres cr&#233;tins. 

Edit :


sonnyboy a dit:


> Sauf que patoch et JPmiss disent rien sur bobby et ed...



Oui, en fait Ed et moi on est secr&#233;tement amoureux de ces deux-l&#224;, qui s'ent&#234;tent &#224; nous repousser et &#224; rester inaccessibles, se rendant par l&#224; m&#234;me encore plus d&#233;sirables &#224; nos yeux.  :sleep:


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que tout le monde aime chez Bobby atchoum c'est qu'il entrave que dalle aux posts de l'arico

ouais


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce que j'aime sur MacGé, c'est le Bar... Et j'aime par dessus tout les piliers du Bar...


... alors tu aimes aussi les piliers de mine


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2007)

Qui a lib&#233;r&#233; Loustic ???????


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)




----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Khyu, c'est sa signature : 



			
				signature de Khyu a dit:
			
		

> Tu pues l'odeur


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> «Il est des revers qui grattent»


Ce que j'aime chez SUPERMOQUETTE
c'est qu'il se croit SUPERQUEQUETTE


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2007)

On a un loustic formidable...


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu un examen proctologique. Mais c'est dans la position en d&#233;cubitus lat&#233;ral (je ne savais pas que &#231;a s'appelait comme &#231;a, merci SM ) que le toubib m'a fait prendre.


... han des culs ***** usent ou sucent ... curieux !

 :rateau: 

Excusez-moi si je vous demande pardon, mais le tri al&#233;atoire des sujets (fils, pas fils &#224; leur maman) me fait arriver apr&#232;s la bataille.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Ce que tout le monde aime chez Bobby atchoum c'est qu'il entrave que dalle aux posts de l'arico




Ah mais à ceux du loustic non plus hein...



loustic a dit:


> ... han des culs ***** usent ou sucent ... curieux !


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Fab'Fab', c'est son col roulé [et son lips stick]...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez Fab'Fab', c'est son col roulé [et son lips stick]...


Bon, je vous laisse avec le plus prometteur des comiques de la nouvelle génération.


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aimais chez Fab'Fab' c'&#233;tait son iPod...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bon, je vous laisse avec le plus prometteur des comiques de la nouvelle g&#233;n&#233;ration.



 

Qu'est ce que t'as imagin&#233; ??




Salut !!


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Ce que j'aimais chez Fab'Fab' c'était son iPod...




Ce que j'aime chez jugnin, c'est qu'il lit TOUT MacGé !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2007)

- Ce que j'aime chez Alem, c'est qu'il m'appelle que quand il déprime et qu'il se plaint que je suis à la bourre alors que je raconte des craques à mon boulot pour passer prendre un café avec lui   
- Ce que j'aime chez IceandFire c'est qu'on a les mêmes goûts musicaux (sauf pour Bjork, là c'est juste pas possible)
- Ce que j'aime chez Roberto c'est sa capacité à toujours poser le smiley de bon alloi
- Ce que j'aime chez Backcat, c'estqu'il est pas aussi méchant qu'il en a l'air
- ce que j'aime chez Téo, c'est que c'est un mec bien
- ce que j'aime chez Supermoquette, c'est qu'il me fait marrer
- ce que j'aime chez SonnyBoy, c'est qu'il me fait marrer aussi, et que rien que pas curiosité, j'aimerais bien voir l'état de sa rembarde et de son poulailler
- ce que j'aime chez Doc, c'est ses sous-entendus et sa classe
- ce que j'aime chez Grug, c'est ses petits dessins que je reçois depuis que je suis abonné à son blog
- ce que j'aime chez Golf, Lemmy et FanRem, c'est d'avoir été là au bon moment
- ce que j'aime chez Stook, c'est son humour à la con proche du mien
- Ce que j'aime chez Spyro c''est sa casquette
- Ce que j'aime chez Valoriel, c'est son rasoir
- ce que je j'aime chez ZeBig, c'est toute l'étendue du bonhomme. 
- ce que j'aime chez les piliers du bar, c'est qu'à toute heure du jour ou de la nuit, il y en a un pour raconter des conneries.

j'en oublie, j'y reviendrais...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Sauf que patoch et JPmiss disent rien sur bobby et ed...


 

Finement observé!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez *Patochman*, c'est son cassoulet.


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez Amok, c'est ses "recadrages :
> ...



Tu n'imagines tout de m&#234;me pas qu'en plus de nettoyer vos salet&#233;s je vais laisser un mot personnalis&#233; pour chacun ?



elisnice a dit:


> Tant que j'y suis, je vais te dire ce que je pense vraiment de toi   (oh pardon) : bon ton machisme, c'est vu, et *non*, &#231;a n'est pas ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re&#8230;, ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re, c'est que tu es un po&#232;te, c'est ta loufoquerie et la finesse de ton humour in&#233;puisable, ce que je regrette, c'est de ne pouvoir entendre assez souvent ta voix douce (para&#238;t-il)&#8230;



Autant le machisme pouvait &#234;tre cr&#233;dible, autant l&#224;, d'un coup.... :afraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2007)

- Ce que j'aime chez RennesMan c'est... Ah ben non, j'aime rien chez lui en fait... :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez julrou 15 c'est qu'il ne sait pas s'arrêter


----------



## Grug (18 Janvier 2007)

&#233;videment personne me pr&#233;viens quand il y a un nouveau fil &#224; floudre


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2007)

- ce que j'aime chez la rascasse, c'est qu'il arrive toujours à la bourre...


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez julrou 15 c'est qu'il ne sait pas s'arrêter



Je prends les paris : dans 5 minutes il va hurler à la liberté d'expression bafouée, va recevoir un mail de l**** et ouvrir un nouveau sujet dans "vous êtes ici" pour crier au scandale.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je prends les paris : dans 5 minutes il va hurler à la liberté d'expression bafouée, va recevoir un mail de l**** et ouvrir un nouveau sujet dans "vous êtes ici" pour crier au scandale.


Tout ça se terminera autour d'un vulcania, au petit matin, dans l'arrière-salle d'un resto tenu par un chinois de Formose (qui sentira l'ail, of course) C'est une histoire triste.


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je prends les paris : dans 5 minutes il va hurler à la liberté d'expression bafouée, va recevoir un mail de l**** et ouvrir un nouveau sujet dans "vous êtes ici" pour crier au scandale.




Non.  

Au fait, j'étais sensé recevoir un mail de qui ??  
Je ne crie jamais au scandale.  
Je tiens seulement à préciser que je n'écris pas seul dans ce fil...


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tout ça se terminera autour d'un vulcania, au petit matin, dans l'arrière-salle d'un resto tenu par un chinois de Formose (qui sentira l'ail, of course) C'est une histoire triste.



Finement observé : dans ces lieux il y a des gens de toute sortes qui n'égalent surement pas leur destin. Indécis comme feuilles mortes, leurs yeux sont des feux mal éteints...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez julrou 15 c'est qu'il ne sait pas s'arrêter


 

Pour s'arreter faut d'abord avoir commencé...


----------



## r0m1 (18 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Au fait, j'étais sensé recevoir un mail de qui ??
> Je ne crie jamais au scandale.
> Je tiens seulement à préciser que je n'écris pas seul dans ce fil...



Mais une cadence de flood globalcutien......


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Mais une cadence de flood globalcutien......




Hey !
Surement pas !

Ce que j'aime chez r0m1, c'est qu'il fait des comparaisons invraisemblables...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Hey !
> Surement pas !
> 
> Ce que j'aime chez r0m1, c'est qu'il fait des comparaisons invraisemblables...


Qu'il n'est pourtant pas le seul à avoir faite, n'est-ce pas ? 

Sinon bah, ce que j'aime chez Amok, c'est Apollinaire !


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Sinon bah, ce que j'aime chez Amok, c'est Apollinaire !



Et vice(s) versa !


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Qu'il n'est pourtant pas le seul &#224; avoir faite, n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> Sinon bah, ce que j'aime chez Amok, c'est Apollinaire !




Ce que j'aime chez DocEvil, c'est qu'il n'est pas rancunier...  :love:


----------



## Grug (18 Janvier 2007)

ce que j'aime dans cette discussion c'est sa popularit&#233;


> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 13 (12 membre(s) et 1 invit&#233;(s))


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez iDuck, c'est son humour (et deviser sur les DRMs.   ) 
Ce que j'aime chez PATOCHMAN, c'est son côté Corse (et sa compagnie dans _"Présentez-vous"_.    ).
Ce que j'aime chez WebOliver, c'est sa modération.
Ce que j'aime chez odré, c'est son caractère.
Ce que j'aime chez Princess Tatav, c'est sa personnalité.
Ce que j'aime chez tirhum, c'est ses dessins.
Ce que j'aime chez macelene, c'est sa présence sur MacGé.
Ce que j'aime chez elisnice, c'est ses photos. 

Bon y'en a pleins d'autres hein...mais aujourd'hui j'ai la flemme.    :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime dans ce Bar, c'est qu'il est vraiment très bien situé. Il est si près de chez moi que je peux même y aller à pied.


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez iDuck, c'est son humour (et deviser sur les DRMs.   )
> Ce que j'aime chez PATOCHMAN, c'est son côté Corse (et sa compagnie dans _"Présentez-vous"_.    ).
> Ce que j'aime chez WebOliver, c'est sa modération.
> Ce que j'aime chez odré, c'est son caractère.
> ...



Il y a des perles, là dedans !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez toi, c'est que tu sais t'arrêter.





La mouette a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez julrou 15 c'est qu'il ne sait pas s'arrêter




Ce que j'aime bien chez la mouette, c'est qu'il est à la bourre. Ceci dit, jp a raison.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il y a des perles, là dedans !


Ah ça Un post de nioube, c'est comme une huître : les petits sont les meilleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il y a des perles, là dedans !



Oui je sais :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tu n'imagines tout de même pas qu'en plus de nettoyer vos saletés je vais laisser un mot personnalisé pour chacun ?



Ben...

Si. 

Ce que j'aime pas trop chez Amok c'est qu'il me brise mes rêves d'enfants.


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah &#231;a&#8230; Un post de nioube, c'est comme une hu&#238;tre : les petits sont les meilleurs.



C'est vrai, mais ces animaux l&#224; ont tendance a filtrer toute la saloperie en suspension dans leur environnement. C'est pour ca que je n'en mange jamais, contrairement &#224; Backcat.



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ce que j'aime pas trop chez Amok c'est qu'il me brise mes r&#234;ves d'enfants.



Ce que j'aime bien chez la pustule, c'est qu'il est le seul que je connaisse, majeur et toujours &#224; l'&#233;cole &#233;l&#233;mentaire !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est vrai, mais ces animaux là ont tendance a filtrer toute la saloperie en suspension dans leur environnement. C'est pour ca que je n'en mange jamais, contrairement à Backcat.


Là, j'ai la vague intuition d'une métaphore pas sympa-sympa. Mais j'aime bien.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien chez la pustule, c'est qu'il est le seul que je connaisse, majeur et toujours à l'école élémentaire !


On n'avait plus vu ça depuis Peter Pan et Michael Jackson. C'est dire.


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> On n'avait plus vu &#231;a depuis Peter Pan et Michael Jackson. C'est dire.



Oui, mais ce que j'aime bien chez lui, c'est qu'il est aussi ambidextre, alors que peter pan c'est de la flute  !


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

C'que j'aime pas trop trop chez les deux croulants susnomm&#233;s, c'est que je les soup&#231;onne de prendre un certain plaisir (&#224; peine) dissimul&#233; &#224; me trainer dans la boue. 



Bref, je crois qu'on se fout UN PEU trop de ma gueule dans le coin...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, mais ce que j'aime bien chez lui, c'est qu'il est aussi ambidextre, alors que peter pan c'est de la flute  !


Tu veux dire qu'il peut poster des conneries des deux mains ? J'ignorais ce détail. Mais bon, à quoi bon tant d'habileté quand on rate la cuvette des chiottes ?


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'que j'aime pas trop trop chez les deux croulants susnomm&#233;s, c'est que je les soup&#231;onne de prendre un certain plaisir (&#224; peine) dissimul&#233; &#224; me trainer dans la boue.



Non, non : m&#234;me pas "&#224; peine". Ca fait plaisir &#224; JPMiss. Et c'est pour ca qu'on l'aime bien JP, malgr&#233; ses d&#233;fauts nombreux et ses cheveux qui font de la concurrence &#224; un h&#244;tel grill Campanile.

Sinon, j'aime bien Ed, parce qu'il d&#233;nonce tout le monde. Certains soirs, le mod&#233;rateur s'ennuie: pas de posts &#224; effacer, pas de brelle &#224; bannir... Alors Ed arrive : "si j'&#233;tais toi je bannirais X, ou Y". Ca aide...


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime bien c'est lire vos conneries... c'est valable pour tout le monde, quoique plus certains que d'autres...  
Et me "_payer la tête_", plus de certains que d'autres, avec un p'tit dessin ou deux...  


Une "_mine_" inépuisable...:style:


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez odré, c'est son caractère   :rateau:



Certes, pas facile.

Mais il y a des choses qu'elle voit bien


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'que j'aime pas trop trop chez les deux croulants susnomm&#233;s, c'est que je les soup&#231;onne de prendre un certain plaisir (&#224; peine) dissimul&#233; &#224; me trainer dans la boue.
> 
> 
> 
> Bref, je crois qu'on se fout UN PEU trop de ma gueule dans le coin...


Ce que j'aime bien chez Bobby, c'est sa lucidit&#233;. 
Ce que j'aime bien chez Amok, _gnnn, gnnnnaaaa, gniiiiii_. J'y arrive pas, d&#233;sol&#233;. Tout ce qui me vient est hors-charte. 
Ce que j'aime bien chez DocEvil, ce sont ses r&#233;f&#233;rences. Peter Pan et Michael Jackson, faut le faire quand m&#234;me.

_edit : Amok, j'ai une liste pour toi.   _


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Peter Pan et Michael Jackson, faut le faire quand même.



Attends qu'il passe en phase Colargole


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien chez Amok, _gnnn, gnnnnaaaa, gniiiiii_. J'y arrive pas, d&#233;sol&#233;. Tout ce qui me vient est hors-charte.



C'est aussi pour ca que je l'aime bien : d&#232;s qu'il pense &#224; moi, c'est salace.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Attends qu'il passe en phase Colargole



COLARGOL !!!! Sans "E" ! :afraid:

Tiens, voil&#224; Backcat : vous avez du bol que j'ai nettoy&#233; la liti&#232;re...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Peter Pan et Michael Jackson, faut le faire quand même.


Bah oui, mais au moins, ceux-là tu les connais.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> COLARGOL !!!! Sans "E" ! :afraid:



Tr&#232;s juste, ce n'est pas une ourse


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez Julrou, c'est son approche enchantée, son côté _Au pays de Candy©_, pire que moi.




Faut bien oublier les erreurs du passé... Et passer à autre chose...


----------



## Luc G (18 Janvier 2007)

J'aime bien ce fil

Et c'était pas gagné d'avance 

PS Par contre, faut quand même pas pousser les gentillesses jusqu'à l'indélicat. J'ai noté que certains félicitaient un corse pour son cassoulet.  Faut quand même garder le sens des valeurs !


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bah oui, mais au moins, ceux-là tu les connais.


Ce que j'aime bien chez DocEvil, c'est qu'il sait se mettre &#224; la port&#233;e de son auditoire.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est aussi pour ca que je l'aime bien : d&#232;s qu'il pense &#224; moi, c'est salace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'aurais mieux fait de faire ton lit. T'as un sens des priorit&#233;s et des urgences olfactives qui me laissent puantois&#8230; 



Bon. On a bien fait de le garder ouvert celui-l&#224; hein ?

J'peux pas tout citer, mais il est clair qu'&#224; la lecture de tout &#231;a, ma liste de nouvelles t&#234;tes de turc pour le semestre &#224; venir s'est bien remplie  Je vais pouvoir donner _de la le&#231;on de morale fa&#231;on ABproduction_ &#224; tour de bras, avec &#233;lan, acharnement et exag&#233;ration ainsi que j'aime &#224; le faire


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> PS Par contre, faut quand même pas pousser les gentillesses jusqu'à l'indélicat. J'ai noté que certains féliciaient un corse pour son cassoulet.  Faut quand même garder le sens des valeurs !



J'ai juste dit qu'il était sponsorisé  roooooh


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez *Alèm',* en plus du reste, c'est son savoir, son savoir-faire, son accompagnement-client, la façon dont il s'adresse aux caissières, et 8%.
> :love::love::love:



_pas à toutes mais là, j'ai choisi pour toi 

Ce que j'aime chez Roberto, c'est les femmes qui veulent le salarier ! :love:_


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4135707 a dit:
			
		

> J'peux pas tout citer, mais il est clair qu'à la lecture de tout ça, ma liste de nouvelles têtes de turc pour le semestre à venir s'est bien remplie  Je vais pouvoir donner _de la leçon de morale façon ABproduction_ à tour de bras, avec élan, acharnement et exagération ainsi que j'aime à le faire



Tu laisses des morceaux aux autres, hein ?!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

On n'a pas les m&#234;mes t&#234;tes de turc je pense. Et il y a largement mati&#232;re pour nous trois  Mais j'avoue qu'il y en a un qui vient de chopper ma pr&#233;f&#233;rence


----------



## Luc G (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4135707 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pouvoir donner _de la leçon de morale façon ABproduction_ à tour de bras, avec élan, acharnement et exagération ainsi que j'aime à le faire



BackCat chez ABproduction, d'ici que Delarue devienne modérateur du bar  

On n'est pas sauvés !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

C'est pas moi qui l'ai dit, mais je n'aime pas faire mentir mon prochain


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Certes, pas facile.
> 
> Mais il y a des choses qu'elle voit bien



Je vois pas du tout ce que tu veux dire


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4135717 a dit:
			
		

> On n'a pas les m&#234;mes t&#234;tes de turc je pense. Et il y a largement mati&#232;re pour nous trois  Mais j'avoue qu'il y en a un qui vient de chopper ma pr&#233;f&#233;rence


Ce fil est bien justement parce qu'on donne des noms... 

Allez, balance, quoi!


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_ce que j'aime chez TibomonG4, c'est que ce n'est pas une vraie chatte, elle ne lêche pas le sang après avoir griffé.
_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Allez, balance, quoi!


Ce fil est fait pour que ce que vous dites soit retenu contre vous ult&#233;rieurement. il ne nous concerne donc qu'indirectement


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez Julrou, c'est son approche enchantée, son côté _Au pays de Candy©_, pire que moi.



Pire que mamyblue c'est dire.


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pire que mamyblue c'est dire.




Oui, c'est bon, bientot on va dire que j'ai un niveau mental proche de celui de Winnie L'Ourson...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'aime la tarte aux poils mais impossible de retrouver son profil.
Son compte a du etre effac&#233;.


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_ce que j'aime bien chez julrou15, c'est son niveau mental inf&#233;rieur aux bisounours.
_


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4135784 a dit:
			
		

> _ce que j'aime bien chez julrou15, c'est son niveau mental inférieur aux bisounours.
> _




Merci... :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez lui, c'est son nom...


----------



## jahrom (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4135784 a dit:
			
		

> _ce que j'aime bien chez julrou15, c'est son niveau mental inférieur aux bisounours.
> _



15 c'est donc ni l'age ni le département, mais bel et bien le QI !!

Merci alèm


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2007)

C'est toi, sur ton avatar ?

Non, je demande ça, parce que ce gars sur la photo fait péter l'échelle de Richter de la beauté...    
Là, il y a du Lou Pestre© de compétition.


----------



## jahrom (18 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est toi, sur ton avatar ?




Bien sur. Et mon prénom c'est jahrom.


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> Bien sur. Et mon prénom c'est jahrom.




Je me disais bien aussi, avec un prénom pareil, on peut pas être bien beau...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je me disais bien aussi, avec un pr&#233;nom pareil, on peut pas &#234;tre bien beau...



Ne le fait pas rire, il a Malow l&#232;vres 



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4135784 a dit:
			
		

> _ce que j'aime bien chez julrou15, c'est son niveau mental inf&#233;rieur aux bisounours.
> _



M&#234;me les t&#233;l&#233;tubbies le grattent !


----------



## Amok (18 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne le fait pas rire, il a Malow lèvres



Alors là, je dis "Monsieur"!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4135727 a dit:
			
		

> _ce que j'aime chez TibomonG4, c'est que ce n'est pas une vraie chatte, elle ne l&#234;che pas le sang apr&#232;s avoir griff&#233;.
> _



C'est que c'est une panth&#232;re et non une chatte. Elle n'aime donc pas les toits br&#251;lants. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne le fait pas rire, il a Malow l&#232;vres



Il va falloir commencer le recueil de 2007, l'&#233;dition 2006 est d&#233;j&#224; &#233;puis&#233;e  :love:


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_ceci dit, ce que la plupart des hommes h&#233;t&#233;ros aiment chez Amok, ce sont ses gonzesses&#8230;  j'en arrive &#224; me poser des questions sur ma sexualit&#233; parfois&#8230; 



edit : o&#249; l'on apprend que Tibo n'aime pas l'&#233;moi br&#251;lant. 
_


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> M&#234;me les t&#233;l&#233;tubbies le grattent !



On voit bien que tu n'as jamais eu affaire &#224; un t&#233;l&#233;tubbie sous coca&#239;ne toi, &#231;a n'a pas beaucoup d'humour.:casse:


----------



## rezba (18 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est que c'est une panth&#232;re et non une chatte. Elle n'aime donc pas les toits br&#251;lants.



Tu veux dire que.... c'est parce que mon moi est brulant que toi et moi on a jamais ....??!


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4135717 a dit:
			
		

> On n'a pas les mêmes têtes de turc je pense. Et il y a largement matière pour nous trois  Mais j'avoue qu'il y en a un qui vient de chopper ma préférence



Ah ?  
Décidément tout ça est bien prévisible, suffit de sortir un peu du rang et paf, passionnant quoi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tu veux dire que.... c'est parce que mon moi est brulant que toi et moi on a jamais ....??!



Ça doit être ça, oui. Pourtant il paraît que plus d'un voyait la chose autrement, comme quoi il faut toujours se méfier des raccourcis. Les fantasmes collectifs ont la vie dure


----------



## rezba (18 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça doit être ça, oui. Pourtant il paraît que plus d'un voyait la chose autrement, comme quoi il faut toujours se méfier des raccourcis. Les fantasmes collectifs ont la vie dure



Tu écoutes trop les ragots. Moi, je m'en fous de passer pour un zoophile.


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2007)

_


rezba a dit:



			Tu écoutes trop les ragots. Moi, je m'en fous de passer pour un zoophile. 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


tu les fumes après ? il parait que cela te met dans tous tes émois

ça va frangin ? 

_


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tu écoutes trop les ragots. Moi, je m'en fous de passer pour un zoophile.



On me les apporte sur un plateau et souvent ça frôle l'indigestion à la lecture, je t'assure 

Ah bon ?!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah ?
> Décidément tout ça est bien prévisible, suffit de sortir un peu du rang et paf, passionnant quoi.


Sortir du rang ? Toi ?  Tu te surestimes décidément


----------



## rezba (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4135937 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> tu les fumes apr&#232;s ? il parait que cela te met dans tous tes &#233;mois&#8230;
> 
> ...



Je ne fume que les lardons. Et j'ai dit zoophile, pas p&#233;dophile.
Sans dec.


 &#199;a va mais j'ai &#233;t&#233; aussi malade que les lardons, justement, et &#231;a fatigue.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non.
> 
> *Je ne crie* jamais au scandale.
> Je tiens seulement à préciser que *je n'écris* pas seul dans ce fil...



Ce que j'aime chez Julrou15, c'est son petit côté Monsieur Jourdain...


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4135946 a dit:
			
		

> Sortir du rang ? Toi ?  Tu te surestimes décidément



BAh attends tu me cites alors après évidemment je me sens concerné, point de nombrilisme là-dedans, je sais ensuite qui me donne des coups de boule ou non, donc quand ça concorde, je tire des conclusions, apparemment hâtives... tant mieux tu me diras, je suis pas là pour me faire des ennemis, juste pour être vulgaire de temps en temps car j'aime ça autant que la courtoisie.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> BAh attends tu me cites alors apr&#232;s &#233;videmment je me sens concern&#233;, point de nombrilisme l&#224;-dedans, je sais ensuite qui me donne des coups de boule ou non, donc quand &#231;a concorde, je tire des conclusions, apparemment h&#226;tives... tant mieux tu me diras, je suis pas l&#224; pour me faire des ennemis, juste pour &#234;tre vulgaire de temps en temps car j'aime &#231;a autant que la courtoisie.


J'ai dit que tu ne sortais pas tant du rang que tu l'esp&#233;rais. Pas que je ne te visais pas. Pour ce qui me concerne, la vulgarit&#233; m'emmerde autant que la courtoisie. Surtout quand c'est gratuit. Pour le reste, franchement et &#224; vrai dire, je m'en fous pas mal  Quant aux coups de boules&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4135965 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit que tu ne sortais pas tant du rang que tu l'esp&#233;rais. Pas que je ne te visais pas. Pour ce qui me concerne, la vulgarit&#233; m'emmerde autant que la courtoisie. Surtout quand c'est gratuit. Pour le reste, franchement et &#224; vrai dire, je m'en fous pas mal  Quant aux coups de boules&#8230;




:sleep: 

Oui la courtoisie gratuite c'est lourd c'est trop vrai ce que tu dis :rateau: 

Bon bah super, ne change rien surtout c'est parfait 

Et j'ai &#233;crit coups de boule, pas coups de boule*s*, d&#233;cid&#233;ment la vulgarit&#233; c'est tr&#232;s subjectif, mais bon on le savait d&#233;j&#224;...


ps : "j'esp&#232;re sortir du rang"... ce qui faut pas entendre, j'ai toujours &#233;t&#233; content et j'ai souvent d&#233;fendu le fait que pour se prendre la t&#234;te avec un modo fallait vraiment &#234;tre con ou abuser, donc j'ai aucune ambition &#224; quoi que ce soit, c'est dans ta t&#234;te &#231;a.


----------



## jeromemac (18 Janvier 2007)

- ce que j'aime sur macg&#233;, c'est qu'il y'a vraiment plein de monde pour discuter de tout et de rien
- ce que j'aime chez crispeace c'est qu'elle est pleine d'humour drole  et son autod&#233;rision 
- ce que j'aime bien chez webo, c qu'il es vachement pr&#233;visible
- ce que j'aime bien chez manu, c'est qu'il sait nous mettre l'eau &#224; la bouche...  (dans le bon sens du terme hein  )
- ce que j'aime bien chez didier guillon, c'est *GALERIEEEEEE !!!*
- ce que j'aime chez les filles de macg&#233;, c'est qu'elles ont des ordis  (nonnn sans dec )
- ce que j'aime chez bben, c'est qu'on es pareil  (reviennnnnn !! )
...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> :sleep:
> 
> Oui la courtoisie gratuite c'est lourd c'est trop vrai ce que tu dis :rateau:
> 
> ...


Pas de place dans ma petite t&#234;te pour toutes ces choses l&#224;. Je suis plut&#244;t binaire moi. On ou Off. J'aime - J'aime pas. Et avec un c&#244;t&#233; un peu gripp&#233;


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4135997 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de place dans ma petite tête pour toutes ces choses là. Je suis plutôt binaire moi. On ou Off. J'aime - J'aime pas. Et avec un côté un peu grippé



Dans ce cas


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

Ca va les filles, on s'&#233;clate, on se fait des papouilles?


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca va les filles, on s'éclate, on se fait des papouilles?





Toi ta gueule


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aimes chez Bobby c'est son corps tout nu en contre jour !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ce que j'aimes chez Bobby c'est son corps tout nu en contre jour !


Ce que j'aime pas chez bobby, c'est qu'on me voit pas sur la photo :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce que j'aime pas chez bobby, c'est qu'on me voit pas sur la photo :love:


Je crois que je pr&#233;f&#232;re quand DocEvil me traine dans la boue en fait...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je crois que je préfère quand DocEvil me traine dans la boue en fait...


Oui, mais on a pas pris de photos ce jour-là.


----------



## Picouto (18 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce que j'aime pas chez bobby, c'est qu'on me voit pas sur la photo&#8230; :love:





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je crois que je pr&#233;f&#232;re quand DocEvil me traine dans la boue en fait...



ce qui n'est pas incompatible 
_toast&#233; par le tout puissant_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> ce qui n'est pas incompatible


Oui, mais on n'a pas de photos j'ai dit !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

Ok ok&#8230; t'&#233;nerve pas ! 

Et tu en veux ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4136077 a dit:
			
		

> Et tu en veux ?



Tu m'avais promis de toutes les effacer!!!


----------



## Grug (18 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4135965 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui me concerne, la vulgarité m'emmerde autant que la courtoisie. Surtout quand c'est gratuit.



marrant c'est un des rares trucs où plus c'est gratuit, plus ça m'amuse


----------



## NED (18 Janvier 2007)

Moi ce que j'aime chez *Backy* c'est toute la v&#233;rit&#233; du pays du Norrrrrrrrrrd !


----------



## Picouto (18 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Oui, mais on n'a pas de photos j'ai dit !


La prochaine fois, demande &#224; Al&#232;m... il ma&#238;trisehttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4136020&postcount=1164...





Ce que j'aime chez Al&#232;m, c'est sa ma&#238;trise


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2007)

Ceux que j'aime bien, le savent, mais je n'arriverai pas &#224; l'exprimer de fa&#231;on claire... 
J'ai essay&#233; mais je n'y arrive pas; trop confus dans ma t&#234;te.
Je r&#233;essaierais s&#251;rement... 
Ceux que je n'aime pas; le savent aussi... 


 

Malgr&#233; tout j'aime bien certaines choses, chez ceux... que je n'aime pas....
Pfff... en fait trop compliqu&#233;....
N'importe quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Pas tant n'importe quoi Thirum, pour mon malheur et mon bonheur, je crois que j'aime tous le monde ... &#224; des jours, des heures et des moments diff&#233;rents et je ne sais vraiment pas pourquoi !


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Janvier 2007)

Moi ce que j'aime chez Amok, c'est la manière dont il regardait les pouffes qui étaient assises à côté de moi au négociants. 

_Je ne donnerai pas de phrase descriptive de ce que pouvait traduire cette manière, c'est le rôle de Sonnyboy les trucs salaces _


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Ce que j'aime chez *Joubichou*, c'est que les magrets ont encore des plumes.
> :love:



Idem.   

    :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4136191 a dit:
			
		

> Pas tant n'importe quoi Thirum, pour mon malheur et mon bonheur, je crois que j'aime tous le monde ... &#224; des jours, des heures et des moments diff&#233;rents et je ne sais vraiment pas pourquoi !


Je n'aime pas tout le monde.
_ Je pe aim&#233; un trait d'espri post&#233; par Blackcat et d&#233;test&#233; la persone, par exemple...._  
Pas de place pour aimer tout le monde...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2007)

Pareil, j'ai qu'un lit de 1m60 de large.


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2007)

Chez vous tous, j'aime ce que les autres n'aiment pas.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Janvier 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Chez vous tous, j'aime ce que les autres n'aiment pas.


Mon haleine?


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Janvier 2007)

J'aime personne (sauf SM). :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'aime personne (sauf SM). :love:


 
Et, là ou la vie est quand même bien faite, c'est que personne ne t'aime, même pas SM !!!

C'est ça qui est beau...:rateau: 

J'aime les histoires d'amour qui finissent mal...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est ça qui est beau...:rateau:


J'ai toujours su qu'un jour tu dévoilerais ta sensibilité. Sans rambarde.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Je n'aime pas tout le monde.
> _ Je pe aim&#233; un trait d'espri post&#233; par Blackcat et d&#233;test&#233; la persone, par exemple...._
> Pas de place pour aimer tout le monde...


Je ne suis pas noir BORDEL !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4136384 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas noir BORDEL !


Quel manque de peau


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

S'il &#233;tait encore l&#224; j'en parlerais bien &#224; Armstrong d'ailleurs.


----------



## loustic (19 Janvier 2007)

:affraid: 





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mon haleine?


C'est l'haleine royale

:affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> J'aime les histoires d'amour qui finissent mal...



*Je suis venu te dire que tu t'en vaaaaaaaaas
Lalalalil&#232;re lalilalaaaaaaaa...*


----------



## Grug (19 Janvier 2007)

moi, j'aime pas les gens,
Ce que j'aime, c'est les forums techniques o&#249;, en allant aider des nioubies maltrait&#233;s par les habitu&#233;s des lieux (le nioubie c'est toujours meilleurs &#224; d&#233;guster chez soi), on se voit ensuite reprocher la taille de sa signature, la couleur de son avatar, la turgescence de sa barre verte ou que sais je encore&#8230;
Bref, ce que j'aime dans ces forums, c'est le bon esprit d'entraide qui y r&#232;gne :love: :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2007)

Fais du bien à Bastien, il te cague dans la main...


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pareil, j'ai qu'un lit de 1m60 de large.


Et de bons ressorts ?!..


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> la turgescence de sa barre verte




p'tite barre.


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

_o desassossego
_


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> (...)
> Oui, bon, y en a qui se mouillent pas trop quand même ! :rateau:
> (...)


Question d'écriture, de fouillis dans ma tête et non de volonté, "tata" Élise !


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime pas trop sur ce forum c'est que de plus en plus les gens se mettent &#224; &#233;crire en blanc avec un smilie au bout de la phrase...

et &#231;a m'emmerde de devoir s&#233;lectionner tout un texte pour pouvoir le lire...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Fais un pomme-A. Comme &#231;a tu es s&#251;r de ne rien louper


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4136657 a dit:
			
		

> Fais un pomme-A. Comme &#231;a tu es s&#251;r de ne rien louper


&#231;a fait mal aux yeux. Tout le monde n'est pas un chat. 


​


----------



## justme (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4136657 a dit:
			
		

> Fais un pomme-A. Comme ça tu es sûr de ne rien louper



Ce que je n'aime pas, c'est qu'au boulot je doive faire "Ctrl-A"


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Oh toi

T'as viré une .plist de trop, là. :mouais:

 



​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Janvier 2007)

justme a dit:


> Ce que je n'aime pas, c'est qu'au boulot je doive faire "Ctrl-A"


Change de boulot.



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4136669 a dit:
			
		

> Oh toi&#8230;
> 
> T'as vir&#233; une .plist de trop, l&#224;. :mouais:



Dis-le que tu t'es fait avoir. 
_Faut des balises. 
edit : oula, c'est mieux. _


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ce que j'aime pas trop sur ce forum c'est que de plus en plus les gens se mettent &#224; &#233;crire en blanc avec un smilie au bout de la phrase...
> 
> et &#231;a m'emmerde de devoir s&#233;lectionner tout un texte pour pouvoir le lire...




Il y en a aussi qui mettent des smileys au bout de la phrase, alors qu'il n'y a pas de phrase...   



			
				Ed_The_Head a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a fait mal aux yeux. Tout le monde n'est pas un chat.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Change de boulot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai surtout esp&#233;r&#233; pouvoir faire la m&#234;me chose avec des espaces !!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4136673 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai surtout esp&#233;r&#233; pouvoir faire la m&#234;me chose avec des espaces !!!!


*Benjamin! 
*Y'a backcat qui dit que tu fais du travail tout pourri.


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

_ce que j'aime avec l'espace, c'est qu'on devrait y balancer les nioubes, &#231;a contrebalancerait la lumi&#232;re des &#233;toiles&#8230;
_


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> *Benjamin!
> *Y'a backcat qui dit que tu fais du travail tout pourri.


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

_


julrou 15 a dit:



  

Cliquez pour agrandir...


ce que j'aime bien chez julrou à part le sidérant vide intersidéral, c'est qu'il s'est inscrit la veille de mes 32ans et de mon entretien d'embauche marathon à Nantes sinon à part ça, je vois pas 

_


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> *Benjamin!
> *Y'a backcat qui dit que tu fais du travail tout pourri.


On peut pas lui donner tort...

On peut m&#234;me pas bouler dans les commentaires de profil.


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4136678 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> ce que j'aime bien chez julrou à part le sidérant vide intersidéral, c'est qu'il s'est inscrit la veille de mes 32ans et de mon entretien d'embauche marathon à Nantes sinon à part ça, je vois pas
> 
> _



Ah bon, t'aimes quelque chose chez moi ??   

C'est bien une chose à laquelle je ne m'attendais pas...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On peut pas lui donner tort...
> 
> On peut m&#234;me pas bouler dans les commentaires de profil.


Ce que je n'aime pas dans MacG, c'est qu'on ne peut pas ignorer les mod&#233;rateurs.


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

_ce que je n'aime pas chez Ed, c'est qu'il soit la seule r&#233;elle alternative ami&#233;noise&#8230; 

ce que j'aime aussi chez jeanba3000 c'est qu'il soit plus petit que moi mais pas moins,
ce que j'aime aussi chez BackCat, c'est qu'il soit plus grand que moi mais pas plus&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez Doc, c'est qu'au début, il m'agaçait et que je me disais : "mais c'est qui ce docte diable (la maladie du nioube ) qui pontifie en laissant tomber  ses jugements sur nous du haut de sa chaire de nuages ?"  (en fait, j'étais vexée parce que je croyais qu'il n'avait même pas remarqué que j'existais  ) puis un jour, son regard est tombé sur moi et j'ai été touchée par la grâce :king: ! Maintenant, ce que j'aime chez lui, c'est sa pensée droite et exigeante, ce courage d'être lui-même, sa quête de sens et j'arrête là, c'est pas beau quand Dieu a les chevilles qui gonflent


Ce que j'aime chez Élisabeth, c'est une idée de la beauté que je lui envie, la lumière chaleureuse qu'elle dégage et, bien sûr, la pertinence de ses impressions.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> ...et puis et puis tiens, j'espère que je suis dans sa liste d'ignorés :rateau: )


C'est çaaaaa, oui!... Compte là dessus et bois de l'eau!  
Ignorer les gens c'est leur faire un cadeau 




> Bon, quand il m'embête, je file chez les dingues de café, c'est toujours agréable chez eux, on est bien reçus, donc, je les aime tous



Mouais une belle brochette de bobos et de chochottes fanas d'électroménager... Ambiance "Marie Claire maison" garantie!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Janvier 2007)

Rh&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244; comme t'abrase Vendez


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Janvier 2007)

Vendez tout !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Tu dois être un mal nécessaire.



Toi tu cherches... Alem va encore m'effacer pour te ménager...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> ... "tata" Élise !


Toi, tu vas te faire effacer...


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> (...)
> Mouais une belle brochette de bobos et de chochottes fanas d'&#233;lectrom&#233;nager... Ambiance "Marie Claire maison" garantie!


M&#234;me sonnyboy ?!...  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi, tu vas te faire effacer...


Tricheur !! 
T'as sorti l'expression de son contexte ! 



_ Pis on est au bar, donc c'est pas al&#232;m qui va effacer, si &#231;a doit l'&#234;tre..._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _ Pis on est au bar, donc c'est pas alèm qui va effacer, si ça doit l'être..._



Wéééééééééé!!!!!!
On charge la mule, mon poulot?


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> W&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;!!!!!!
> On charge la mule, mon poulot?


Ah nan, nan, nan ! 
Jamais je ne dessinerais un mod&#233;rateur en... tutu rose !!.....  
Quoique...

_Au fait il est assez grand, il ne gratte pas ?!
Passque le synth&#233;tique, des fois &#231;a irrite !!...._ :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah nan, nan, nan !
> Jamais je ne dessinerais un modérateur en... tutu rose !!.....





Je n'en attendais pas moins de toi.


----------



## Grug (19 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Rh&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244; comme t'abrase Vendez


Ce que j'aime chez SM c'est la justesse de ses analyses d'urine.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah nan, nan, nan !
> Jamais je ne dessinerais un mod&#233;rateur en... tutu rose !!.....



Ce n'est pas Alem, que je parlais de charger, beef-nose...


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je n'en attendais pas moins de toi.


Et moi, que pourrais-je bien attendre de toi ?!...



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ce n'est pas Alem, que je parlais de charger, beef-nose...


Tu me prends pour Ed ?!


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas de réciprocité.




C'est à dire ? Moi, je ne dessine pas...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et moi, que pourrais-je bien attendre de toi ?!...
> 
> Tu me prends pour Ed ?!


Eh! Oh! Faudrait voir &#224; pas trop me prendre pour un con! 

Attention, hein! Je m'en vais vous d&#233;noncer &#224; S.A.S si vous continuez!


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Eh! Oh! Faudrait voir &#224; pas trop me prendre pour un con!
> 
> Attention, hein! Je m'en vais vous d&#233;noncer &#224; S.A.S si vous continuez!


Son Altesse S&#233;nilissime ?!....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Son Altesse S&#233;nilissime ?!....


Edit : non non, rien.


----------



## mado (19 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'aime bien quand Ed est courageux


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien quand Ed est courageux



Moi j'aime bien lorsque Mado pousse Ed à être courageux


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'aime quand TibomonG4 pousse mado qui pousse Ed &#224; &#234;tre courageux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien quand Ed est courageux


Moi, j'aime bien quand Ed aide. Avec lui, c'est facile : c'est "vire la plist".


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2007)

Ed ? Tirhum ?

Vous voulez ajouter quelque chose avant de partir ?


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ed ? ...



te aide ...:rateau:

ou Ted que Neni

Ou ze L'Ed Zepplin


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)




----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4136992 a dit:
			
		

>


ya pas de lien dans ton smilie c'est nul. 








EDIT :
Pour pas faire du HS : j'aime pas trop trop des masses quand BackCat il met pas des liens dans ses smilies.


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2007)

J'aime bien fondre un plomb... 

Ok je vous laisse ça va mieux là ..  

Bonne soirée


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> te aide ...:rateau:
> 
> ou Ted que Neni
> 
> Ou ze L'Ed Zepplin




La drogue c'est mal!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ed ? Tirhum ?
> 
> Vous voulez ajouter quelque chose avant de partir ?


Ta vue diminue, grand chef.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> La drogue c'est mal!



Tu ne disais pas ça, la dernière fois qu'on t'a vu rire !


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu ne disais pas ça, la dernière fois qu'on t'a vu rire !


jp il rit pas, il tousse tr&#232;s vite.


----------



## Grug (19 Janvier 2007)

J'aime l'intensit&#233; de ce fil quasi aussi passionnant que celui sur l'iPhone


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> J'aime l'intensit&#233; de ce fil quasi aussi passionnant que celui sur l'iPhone


Tu dis &#231;a parce que t'es vex&#233; d'&#234;tre arriv&#233; &#224; la bourre.


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ta vue diminue, grand chef.


Je crois bien, oui...


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> J'aime l'intensité de ce fil quasi aussi passionnant que celui sur l'iPhone



Aussi technique..? 

Je voulais partir mais j'ai vu iPhone alors ...


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ce n'est pas Alem, que je parlais de charger, beef-nose...


_
ce que j'aime chez supermoquette et Patochman, c'est qu'ils m'en veulent pas d'effacer leurs posts.

ce que j'aime bien chez supermoquette, c'est qu'il demande à être banni. C'est les seules fois où ça me fait plaisir, j'aime bien rendre service. 

ce que j'aime bien chez patochman, c'est aussi ses copains chtis (bisous mon pâtou !)
_


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez Élisabeth, c'est une idée de la beauté que je lui envie, la lumière chaleureuse qu'elle dégage et, bien sûr, la pertinence de ses impressions.



Oui, enfin, ce ne sont que des impressions, quand même, n'essaye pas de t'en servir comme certificat de bonnes moeurs.


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

_ce que j'aime chez LucG c'est son c&#244;t&#233; Professeur Tournesol et qu'il doit bien connaitre un de mes endroits pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s, j'aimerais bien qu'il m'y emm&#232;ne&#8230; 
_


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez les modos de ce bar, c'est qu'ils n'ont toujours pas fermé ce fil, long de 644 messages de conneries...  


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4137120 a dit:
			
		

> _ce que j'aime chez LucG c'est son côté Professeur Tournesol_


Ça On a beau faire, le pauvre est toujours plus à l'ouest


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez les modos de ce bar, c'est qu'ils n'ont toujours pas fermé ce fil, long de 644 messages de conneries...
> 
> 
> :love:


Si on enlève tes interventions, ce fil n'est pas déshonorant.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

julrou a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'aime chez les modos de ce bar, c'est qu'ils n'ont toujours pas ferm&#233; ce fil, long de 644 messages de conneries...


C'&#233;tait pas pour te faire plaisir, hein ? Va pas te mettre des fausses id&#233;es en t&#234;te&#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Si on enl&#232;ve tes interventions, ce fil n'est pas d&#233;shonorant.




Mais pourquoi t'es m&#233;chant avec moi ?? :mouais: 

C'est fou, &#231;a ! 

:hein:



			
				le chat tyran a dit:
			
		

> C'&#233;tait pas pour te faire plaisir, hein ? Va pas te mettre des fausses id&#233;es en t&#234;te&#8230;



Et &#231;a continue...

Vous &#234;tes pas sympas, les gars...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

L'homme a peur du vide. Rien d'anormal&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais pourquoi t'es m&#233;chant avec moi ?? :mouais:
> 
> C'est fou, &#231;a !
> 
> :hein:


Je n'ai rien contre toi _personnellement_.

EDIT : Le Chat est pass&#233;, je n'ai pas de raison d'en rajouter.


----------



## jahrom (19 Janvier 2007)

julrou lerait bien dessus...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Comme j'ai pu le dire par ailleurs, iChat, ICQ, mp, boule disco&#8230; les moyens sont nombreux pour discuter de choses priv&#233;es sans d&#233;ranger les autres.

Merci


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais pourquoi t'es méchant avec moi ?? :mouais:
> 
> C'est fou, ça !
> 
> ...



estime toi déjà heureux qu'il perde prenne de son temps pour te lire et te "répondre"


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> julrou lerait bien dessus...



P77 sors de son corps


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez les modos de ce bar, c'est qu'ils n'ont toujours pas fermé ce fil, long de 644 messages de conneries...
> 
> 
> :love:


Le "Chat" avait prévenu qu'il laisserait ouvert... 
Il a un côté contrariant qui est plaisant parfois....


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> estime toi déjà heureux qu'il perde prenne de son temps pour te lire et te "répondre"




Oui, enfin, bon, j'en fais de même, hein... :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4137120 a dit:
			
		

> _ce que j'aime chez LucG c'est son côté Professeur Tournesol et qu'il doit bien connaitre un de mes endroits préférés, j'aimerais bien qu'il m'y emmène
> _


C'est pour cela que je n'ai pas regardé ses autoportraits...
Ce que j'aime bien, c'est l'idée que je peux me faire de son physique par rapport à son "verbe"... et effectivement ça se rapproche assez de Tryphon...   


:rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, enfin, bon, j'en fais de même, hein... :mouais:



quelque chose me dit... non rien, on s'en cague en fait... :sleep:


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

_


tirhum a dit:



			C'est pour cela que je n'ai pas regardé ses autoportraits...
Ce que j'aime bien, c'est l'idée que je peux me faire de son physique par rapport à son "verbe"... et effectivement ça se rapproche assez de Tryphon...   


:rateau:

Cliquez pour agrandir...


mais je te rassure, les autoportraits confirment cette idée 

_


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez certains c'est leur gentilesse ....


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez certains c'est leur gentilesse ....



_tu veux dire que tu aimes user leur gentillesse jusqu'à la corde ?_


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Le "Chat" avait prévenu qu'il laisserait ouvert...
> Il a un côté contrariant qui est plaisant parfois....



Ah, note que je n'ai rien dit !


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez certains c'est leur gentilesse ....





Moi aussi...

Ce que j'aime pas chez certains, c'est leur humour....


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ah, note que je n'ai rien dit !


Il est vrai !....  
_T'es revenu avec des lunettes ?!.... _



julrou 15 a dit:


> Moi aussi...
> 
> Ce que j'aime pas chez certains, c'est leur humour....


Des noms !...


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> T'inquetes pas , j'ai achète la mienne de corde ... Tu devrais penser aussi a la tienne vu que ta gentillesse est inexistante ...



Bon, c'est fini ? Vous avez le droit d'ignorer, vous savez ?


----------



## Miss Hulk (19 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez certains c'est leur gentilesse ....



Poil aux fesses.


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Des noms !...





Surement pas...

Ca signerais un acharnement total et définitif (je suppose) de la part des membres cités. Déjà que ceux-ci ne peuvent pas me sentir, je ne prends pas de risque...


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça On a beau faire, le pauvre est toujours plus à l'ouest



Oui, enfin, entre ici et Orthez, le plus à l'ouest 

Sinon, contrairement à ce que certains tendraient à laisser entendre, je ne suis pas sourd, non mais  

Et pour ce qui est du sujet du fil, il y a plein de choses que j'aime chez plein de gens, mais les compliments alignés, c'est pas trop mon truc d'en faire : je n'ai déjà jamais pu me décider à donner un coup de boule à l'un pour la simple raison que je regretterai de ne pas en donner aussi à l'autre et qu'on n'en finirait plus  Là, c'est pareil.

Mais, je l'ai déjà dit, ce que j'aime bien ici, c'est les contrastes : la diversité des forums de MacGé fait leur richesse.

Alors, histoire de faire un clin d'oeil côté forums techniques (où je traîne peu ces temps-ci), à tous, cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aimes chez Julrou 15 c'est qu'il a 17 ans ...  

_Oublie ce que je t'ai dit auparavant ! hein ?_


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ce que j'aimes chez Julrou 15 c'est qu'il a 17 ans ...




Le 15 est encore un grand mystère...  




odré a dit:


> _Oublie ce que je t'ai dit auparavant ! hein ?_



Pourquoi ??
Faut que je me rappelle de ce que tu as dit auparavant...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pourquoi ??
> Faut que je me rappelle de ce que tu as dit auparavant...



Ah ... Ben j'ai rien dit, c'était pas ici pas dans ce fil ... je me suis trompée, tout va bien


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Elis répondant à Patoch :



elisnice a dit:


> Tu dois être un mal nécessaire.



Il est nécessaire tout court.
C'est ce que j'aime chez lui.

c'est tout. je pars.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Janvier 2007)

ce que j'aime dans le bar, c'est cette fa&#231;on qu'ont certains threads &#224; partir en sucette compl&#232;tement (m&#234;me si l'intention est louable &#224; la base)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez les modos de ce bar, c'est qu'ils n'ont toujours pas fermé ce fil, long de 644 messages de conneries...
> 
> 
> :love:



Dès le départ on ne pouvait que continuer .


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime bien, ici, c'est que c'est rassurant comme "les feux de l'amour" - tu peux laisser le bazar 15 jours, quand tu reviens, c'est pareil, t'as rien raté.

Alors, c'est Julrou la vedette maintenant ?
cool.


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien, ici, c'est que c'est rassurant comme "les feux de l'amour" - tu peux laisser le bazar 15 jours, quand tu reviens, c'est pareil, t'as rien raté.
> 
> Alors, c'est Julrou la vedette maintenant ?
> cool.


Tiens un Ponk ?!.... 
Ben tu croyais quoi ?!... Mmmmhhh ?!....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien, ici, c'est que c'est rassurant comme "les feux de l'amour" - tu peux laisser le bazar 15 jours, quand tu reviens, c'est pareil, t'as rien raté.
> 
> Alors, c'est Julrou la vedette maintenant ?
> cool.



Parfois l'antivermine ça met du temps.


----------



## saturnin (19 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez jaipatoukompris c'est qu'il arrete pas une seconde de dire des conneries et ça me fait rire.


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2007)

saturnin a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez jaipatoukompris c'est qu'il arrete pas une seconde de dire des conneries et ça me fait rire.









AH ! Enfin une personne de goût qui reconnaît mon talent et ma verge !


----------



## saturnin (19 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> AH ! Enfin une personne de goût qui reconnaît mon talent et ma verge !



Voilà exactement de quoi je parlais


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Janvier 2007)

Plus je regarde plus j'aime. Enfin non, enfin quoique.


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez *Alèm* c'est que au début on a envie de pas le connaître...et puis après on change.....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Plus je regarde plus j'aime.



 Bref t'es comme Flaubert qui affirmait qu'il suffit de regarder longtemps une chose pour qu'elle devienne intéressante.


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2007)

_


NED a dit:



Ce que j'aime chez *Alèm* c'est que au début on a envie de pas le connaître...et puis après on change..... 

Cliquez pour agrandir...


mouais 


mouais

ce que j'aime chez NED c'est qu'au début on le prend pour un fumiste mégalomane, après on sait que c'est un génie modeste   

_


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2007)

_plus je cause avec Jules plus je l'aime&#8230; 
_


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime bien chez les modos...c'est qu'ils ont été comme nous avant..dans une autre vie !


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien chez les modos...c'est qu'ils ont été comme nous avant..dans une autre vie !




_ce que j'aime dans la modération du bar, c'est que d'autres fous aient pris le relais _


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ca dépend qui



Kate?


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Kate?



Ma blague préférée 2006


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ma blague préférée 2006




Je l'aime bien encore en 2007.
J'espère qu'elle passera l'hiver.


----------



## katelijn (20 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Ca dépend qui





jpmiss a dit:


> Kate?



Bon courage!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> Bref t'es comme Flaubert qui affirmait qu'il suffit de regarder longtemps une chose pour qu'elle devienne intéressante.


Comme quoi, il a dit quelques conneries Gustave. Je n'ai pas eu besoin de bien longtemps quand je t'ai regardé.


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je l'aime bien encore en 2007.
> J'esp&#232;re qu'elle passera l'hiver.


Ouais, elle est pas mal.... 
Par contre ce que j'aime pas chez vous les gars, c'est le "_manque de vie_" de vos smilies !  



DocEvil a dit:


> Comme quoi, il a dit quelques conneries Gustave. Je n'ai pas eu besoin de bien longtemps quand je t'ai regard&#233;.


Pas que Gustave qui dit des conneries, il a jamais d&#251; se sentir seul, remarque...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je l'aime bien encore en 2007.
> J'espère qu'elle passera l'hiver.



Le beau ne se démode jamais...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas que Gustave qui dit des conneries, il a jamais dû se sentir seul, remarque...



Ah ça


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Roberto, c'est qu'il se lève aussi tôt que moi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

mé, ce que j'aime bien chez la plupart d'entre vous c'est le coté "je me prends pas la tête" ou alors pas longtemps. 

Changez rien, on garde tout.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Changez rien, Backcat écrèmera.
> :afraid:
> :hein:



Le jour où Chaton, lassé, quittera le bar, ce qui lui reste d'intérêt prendra une grosse claque. Ce que je n'aime pas chez ceux qui lui tirent dessus à boulets rouges, c'est qu'ils seront les premiers à râler à propos de la perte d'intérêt de ce forum quand il sera parti.  


PS : Vince, ce n'est pas toi qui est visé, hein


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le jour où Chaton, lassé, quittera le bar, ce qui lui reste d'intérêt prendra une grosse claque.


Cette analyse n'engage que son auteur et ne concerne manifestement que quelques imbéciles. Il suffit de connaître BackCat, même mal, pour se rendre compte que son « intérêt » est loin de se limiter à la modération du Bar. De ce point de vue, je dirais même que son habit vert est un insignifiant détail.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cette analyse n'engage que son auteur et ne concerne manifestement que quelques imbéciles. Il suffit de connaître BackCat, même mal, pour se rendre compte que son « intérêt » est loin de se limiter à la modération du Bar. De ce point de vue, je dirais même que son habit vert est un insignifiant détail.


Qu'est ce que je lis? Backcat est un insignifiant d&#233;tail? En virtuel ET en r&#233;el?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Qu'est ce que je lis? Backcat est un insignifiant détail? En virtuel ET en réel?


Ed, tu me navres à un point dont tu n'as pas idée.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> Bref t'es comme Flaubert qui affirmait qu'il suffit de regarder longtemps une chose pour qu'elle devienne intéressante.



Comme quoi Le Lay et toi avez les mêmes saines lectures sans en faire le même usage. Je me demande chez lequel des deux c'est le plus appréciable


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cette analyse n'engage que son auteur et ne concerne manifestement que quelques imb&#233;ciles. Il suffit de conna&#238;tre BackCat, m&#234;me mal, pour se rendre compte que son &#171; int&#233;r&#234;t &#187; est loin de se limiter &#224; la mod&#233;ration du Bar. De ce point de vue, je dirais m&#234;me que son habit vert est un insignifiant d&#233;tail.



Je parlais de l'int&#233;r&#234;t *du bar*, votre omnipotence


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Janvier 2007)

Ce matin je suis de bonne, je vous aime tous! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Ce matin je suis de bonne, je vous aime tous! :love:


Je suis ravi de l'apprendre, mais ce n'est pas le sujet de ce fil.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je parlais de l'intérêt *du bar*, votre omnipotence


Relis ta phrase et admets que le sens en est équivoque. 

Cela dit, j'accepte tes excuses.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Relis ta phrase et admets que le sens en est équivoque.
> 
> Cela dit, j'accepte tes excuses.


Je crois qu'il ne s'est pas excus&#233;. Enfin, je dis &#231;a je dis rien. Comme d'hab.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je crois qu'il ne s'est pas excusé. Enfin, je dis ça je dis rien. Comme d'hab.


Ce que j'aime chez Ed, c'est qu'il est infiniment subtil.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez Ed, c'est qu'il sait tout sur tout le monde...   


:bebe:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez Ed, c'est qu'il sait tout sur tout le monde...
> 
> 
> :bebe:


Tu confonds avec Doc. Mais c'est pas grave. C'est d'ailleurs ce que j'aime bien chez Doc, son omnipotence.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2007)

Là, en tout cas, je ne confonds pas... :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est d'ailleurs ce que j'aime bien chez Doc, son omnipotence.




Son omniscience aussi.


----------



## Miss Hulk (20 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Là, en tout cas, je ne confonds pas... :mouais:



Petit coquin tu te vante maintenant! 

Allez, rentre a la maisnon!


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> AH ! Enfin une personne de goût qui reconnaît mon talent et ma verge !



je suis pas sur pour la verge


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Relis ta phrase et admets que le sens en est&#8230; &#233;quivoque.



Pourtant, j'ai bien mis "ce *qui* lui reste", et non "ce *qu'il* lui reste" 



julrou 15 a dit:


> Son omniscience aussi.



Non, puisqu'il n'a pas saisi la nuance, j'en conclus qu'il peut tout, mais qu'il ne sait pas tout :hein:


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2007)

Miss Hulk a dit:


> Petit coquin tu te vante maintenant!
> 
> Allez, rentre a la maisnon!




Boah, il n'y a pas de quoi se vanter pourtant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Là, en tout cas, je ne confonds pas... :mouais:



Bah, Joël à tellement bon fond qu'il ignore encore que certains peuvent ne pas être parfaits ... ça ne constitue donc pas une référence


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bah, Joël à tellement bon fond qu'il ignore encore que certains peuvent ne pas être parfaits ... ça ne constitue donc pas une référence





Je parlais du post de Ed la tête.


----------



## saturnin (20 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je suis pas sur pour la verge



Il va te montrer.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2007)

Chez machin j'aime ceci, chez machin j'aime cela...

En fait ce fil, c'est comme un profil public en géant. 

:mouais:


Laissez tomber c'est déjà fait.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Chez machin j'aime ceci, chez machin j'aime cela...


Chez bobby, j'aime son machin. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Chez machin j'aime ceci, chez machin j'aime cela...



Tu peux citer des noms, si ça t'arrache pas la gueule?...


----------



## fable (20 Janvier 2007)

CHEZ MA MAMY, DES PEINGNETS DE CARNAVAL :rateau:  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Chez bobby, j'aime son machin. :love:






PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu peux citer des noms, si &#231;a t'arrache pas la gueule?...




J'aurais ais&#233;ment surv&#233;cu au fait de ne jamais croiser le chemin des deux taches ind&#233;l&#233;biles que sont DocEvil et PATOCHMAN.

Ca te va l&#224;?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2007)

fable a dit:


> CHEZ MA MAMY, DES PEINGNETS DE CARNAVAL :rateau:  :love:


Kesskisspass?

C'est un jeu de mots, ya quelquechose? 

C'est moi ou ya des lettres en trop dans les mots?

Faut rire l&#224;, ou bien? 

:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca te va là?



On va dire comme ça, ouais!...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'aurais aisément survécu au fait de ne jamais croiser le chemin des deux taches indélébiles que sont DocEvil et PATOCHMAN.


Pleure pas Monica, on va la ravoir ta robe.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pleure pas Monica, on va la ravoir ta robe.




Malotru!


_et pour la derni&#232;re fois : "non, &#231;a ne veut pas dire que j'ai malotru". (Pascal77 )_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> "non, ça ne veut pas dire que j'ai malotru".



Oui, enfin... Tu dis ça ; tu dis rien, quoi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Malotru!
> 
> 
> _et pour la dernière fois : "non, ça ne veut pas dire que j'ai malotru". (Pascal77 )_



Merci de ne pas me mêler à tes histoires glauques


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui, enfin... Tu dis &#231;a ; tu dis rien, quoi...


C'est pas &#231;a.
C'est que j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de faire mon julrou : un post sur deux dans le fil c'est moi, et dedans ya plein de vide. 




_Et le premier qui dit "je vois pas de diff&#233;rence" prend une tarte. _

EDIT : Pascal, si tu postes sans arr&#234;t, j'arriverai jamais &#224; faire mon julrou correctement.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2007)

J'aime l'élégance... Je ne la croise pas souvent...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est pas &#231;a.
> C'est que j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de faire mon julrou : un post sur deux dans le fil c'est moi, et dedans ya plein de vide.
> 
> 
> ...


D&#233;j&#224; que t'es incapable de faire un 4 &#224; la suite digne de ce nom...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

J'aime faire rougir les gar&#231;ons. C'est ce que j'aime chez eux.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est pas ça.
> C'est que j'ai décidé de faire mon julrou : un post sur deux dans le fil c'est moi, et dedans ya plein de vide.
> 
> 
> ...




Bon, c'est fini, oui !!

Tu n'arriveras jamais à m'égaler, petit. C'est tout art, ce que je fais moi. Toute tentative de ta part ne sera que pâle copie, plus vide que jamais...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aime faire rougir les garçons. C'est ce que j'aime chez eux.



Oui, ça on sait...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aime faire rougir les gar&#231;ons. C'est ce que j'aime chez eux.


Allons, y'a pas que &#231;a que t'aime chez eux. Grand fou.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bon, c'est fini, oui !!
> 
> Tu n'arriveras jamais à m'égaler, petit. C'est tout art, ce que je fais moi. Toute tentative de ta part ne sera que pâle copie, plus vide que jamais...


NED ? C'est toi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'aime l'élégance... Je ne la croise pas souvent...


Et mon pied au cul, ça t'ira niveau élégance?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tu n'arriveras jamais à m'égaler, petit. C'est tout art, ce que je fais moi. Toute tentative de ta part ne sera que pâle copie, plus vide que jamais...



Quand tu dis un truc comme ça ; est-ce que tu notes que ton quiqui devient plus dur?...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Allons, y'a pas que ça que t'aime chez eux. Grand fou.


Bah non, mais ce n'est pas maintenant que je vais commencer à vous raconter ma vie. Ce petit détail suffira.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et mon pied au cul, ça t'ira niveau élégance?



Traîne-ruisseaux...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bah non, mais ce n'est pas maintenant que je vais commencer à vous raconter ma vie. Ce petit détail suffira.


Les d&#233;tails font la perfection, la perfection n'est pas un d&#233;tail. 


_Vous fatiguez pas, c'est *&#233;videmment* pas de moi. _


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quand tu dis un truc comme ça ; est-ce que tu notes que ton quiqui devient plus dur?...



Sauf si c'est comme dans ses posts ... Le grand vide intersidéral !


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quand tu dis un truc comme ça ; est-ce que tu notes que ton quiqui devient plus dur?...




Qu'est-ce qui dit, celui-là ??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui dit, celui-là ??



Ta teub' ; elle fait l'équerre?....


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez vous, c'est que vous êtes tous différents.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ta teub' ; elle fait l'équerre?....





Toujours pas compris...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime bien chez julrou, c'est qu'il est comme une souris dont s'amuserait un chat. Il s'imagine peut-être encore qu'il pourra s'échapper, peut-être a-t-il encore cette innocence Mais le chat ne le perd pas de vue. Et ses dents vont mordre.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Toujours pas compris...


Tu bandes?


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien chez julrou, c'est qu'il est comme une souris dont s'amuserait un chat. Il s'imagine peut-être encore qu'il pourra s'échapper, peut-être a-t-il encore cette innocence Mais le chat ne le perd pas de vue. Et ses dents vont mordre.





Je pourrais toujours m'échapper...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Toujours pas compris...


Je cherche un smilie qui applaudit. Quelqu'un a &#231;a?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Toujours pas compris...



T'as la bûche qui frotte le tergal®?...


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'aime l'&#233;l&#233;gance... Je ne la croise pas souvent...








C'est vrai que l'&#233;l&#233;gance transpire de cette image


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as la bûche qui frotte le tergal®?...




Je vois qu'on continue dans l'élégance


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2007)

N'est-ce pas?... :style:


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ta teub' ; elle fait l'équerre?....



MAis c'est moi ou là encore on nage en pleine élégance ?


----------



## Grug (20 Janvier 2007)

non l'&#233;l&#233;gance c'est de la porter haut et en toutes circonstances.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> non l'élégance c'est de la porter haut et en toutes circonstances.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2007)

Enfin, avec Patoch, l'élégance n'est jamais bien loin...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2007)

Sauf au r&#233;veil


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Sauf au réveil



Schhhhhhhhht!...  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je cherche un smilie qui applaudit. Quelqu'un a &#231;a?











.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez C0rentin, c'est qu'il a toujours tout ce qu'il faut


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je cherche un smilie qui applaudit. Quelqu'un a ça?


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


>



ah décidément je préfère le 8 bits


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ah d&#233;cid&#233;ment je pr&#233;f&#232;re le 8 bits








Ce que j'aime chez JPTK c'est son pseudo , mais bon c'est pas bien de mentir avec un pseudo


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime chez la mouette, c'est que je l'ai croisé par hasard dans la rue, et qu'il est vachment grand!


----------



## divoli (20 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez la mouette, c'est que je l'ai croisé par hasard dans la rue, et qu'il est vachment grand!



Non, Aurélie. Ce serait plutôt une cigogne, un héron, à la rigueur un flamant rose...


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2007)

Un Goéland


----------



## mado (20 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> non l'élégance c'est de la porter haut et en toutes circonstances.


 

Moi j'aime bien l'élégance finalement


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien l'élégance finalement



Y'en a un qui sait comment on la met en position veille, celle-là?...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je vois qu'on continue dans l'élégance



Quand on parle d'élégance, je ne suis jamais loin...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Quand on parle d'élégance, je ne suis jamais loin...



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Quand on parle d'élégance, je ne suis jamais loin...



du poulailler


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2007)

Sonnyboy est coq dans une basse-court ? :affraid:


Ce que j'aime dans le bar, c'est lire les sujets ferm&#233;s :love:


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien l'&#233;l&#233;gance finalement





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'en a un qui sait comment on la met en position veille, celle-l&#224;?...


Ben pourquoi ?!...
J'aime cette "_persistance_" _(entre autres !)_ chez mado !!.....  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ce que j'aime dans le bar, c'est lire les sujets fermés :love:


J'aime pas trop les sujets fermés. En revanche, j'aime bien le petit mot de BackCat/Amok/Nephou à la fin.


----------



## Nobody (20 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ce que j'aime dans le bar, c'est lire les sujets ferm&#233;s :love:




Moi, si j'&#233;tais modo, ce que j'aimerais c'est pouvoir y r&#233;pondre pour faire chier ceux qui voudraient mais qui peuvent pas.

:rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aime pas trop les sujets ferm&#233;s. En revanche, j'aime bien le petit mot de BackCat/Amok/Nephou &#224; la fin.


C'est surtout cela que j'aime et que je trouve croustillant de par l&#224;  

D'ailleurs, c'est la premi&#232;re chose que je cherche quand je vais au bar :love: les cuv&#233;es de la journ&#233;e


----------



## r0m1 (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aime pas trop les sujets ferm&#233;s. En revanche, j'aime bien le petit mot de BackCat/Amok/Nephou &#224; la fin.





Modern__Thing a dit:


> C'est surtout cela que j'aime et que je trouve croustillant de par l&#224;
> 
> D'ailleurs, c'est la premi&#232;re chose que je cherche quand je vais au bar :love: les cuv&#233;es de la journ&#233;e



Je dois avouer que j'ai aussi ce plaisir quelque peu sadique de regarder la prose tant&#244;t assassine, tant&#244;t piquante, tant&#244;t lass&#233;e, mais jamais gratuitement m&#233;chante,  des ces trois mod&#233;rateurs ayant tous leur propre style (_bisous by n&#233;phou_&#169;... ) ....
:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> non l'élégance c'est de la porter haut et en toutes circonstances.





PATOCHMAN a dit:


>



Mmmm ? Oui, je vois, vous vous la mettez derrière l'oreille pour la fumer plus tard


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Je dois avouer que j'ai aussi ce plaisir quelque peu sadique de regarder la prose tantôt assassine, tantôt piquante, tantôt lassée, mais jamais gratuitement méchante,  des ces trois modérateurs ayant tous leur propre style (_bisous by néphou_©... ) ....
> :rose:



Je trouve que ça commence à se voir un peu, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Je dois avouer que j'ai aussi ce plaisir quelque peu sadique de regarder la prose tantôt assassine, tantôt piquante, tantôt lassée, mais jamais gratuitement méchante,  des ces trois modérateurs ayant tous leur propre style (_bisous by néphou_©... ) ....
> :rose:





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je trouve que ça commence à se voir un peu, non ?



L'autre chat du bar avait une méthode bien à lui pour traiter ce genre de cas. Finn pourquoi t'es parti ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Finn pourquoi t'es parti ?


PAF !


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2007)

_


DocEvil a dit:



			J'aime faire rougir les garçons. C'est ce que j'aime chez eux.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


tu rêves encore ? :mouais: je t'ai pourtant dit mille fois que j'étais rouge naturellement en encore plus après 3L de bière:rateau: encore une fois, ce n'est pas avec ton stupide concours de ticheurtes mouillés où tes tétons pointaient durs que tu m'as émoustillé à la rigueur au petit matin 



mado a dit:



			Moi j'aime bien l'élégance finalement 

Cliquez pour agrandir...






sonnyboy a dit:



			Quand on parle d'élégance, je ne suis jamais loin...



Cliquez pour agrandir...


bin tiens, je les aime bien ces deux-là mais yen a qu'une à qui je ferais bien tomber le patalon va 

_


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Finn pourquoi t'es parti ?



Qui?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Janvier 2007)

Le chien ?


----------



## r0m1 (20 Janvier 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Le chien ?



c'était kate qu'il fallait dire.....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> c'était kate qu'il fallait dire.....



Moi, ce que j'aime chez r0m1, en dehors de son sens de l'à-propos , c'est [Ça va pas ou quoi ? T'es fou ? bisous by nephou]. :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> [Ça va pas ou quoi ? T'es fou ? bisous by nephou][/COLOR]. :love:



Moi ça j'aime pas, mais vraiment pas !!! C'est nul à déféquer du vomi bleu...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> [Ça va pas ou quoi ? T'es fou ? bisous by nephou]


Bah, j'ai même pas parlé de son [Non], de sa [Non plus] et de ses [T'es pas bien, hein ?] !


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> C'est surtout cela que j'aime et que je trouve croustillant de par l&#224;
> 
> D'ailleurs, c'est la premi&#232;re chose que je cherche quand je vais au bar :love: les cuv&#233;es de la journ&#233;e



Va falloir renouveler la cargaison de nioubs, et rouvrir des fils &#224; sondages, ou existentiels de bases, parce que comme le p&#233;trole, les gisements se font rares


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bah, j'ai même pas parlé de son [Non], de sa [Non plus] et de ses [T'es pas bien, hein ?] !


Cette censure tout partout, je trouve ça monstrueux ! Je me plaindrai à benjamin !

C'est vrai quoi ! Je n'ai même pas parlé de ses [Que puis-je faire pour toi ?] !


----------



## fable (20 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Sonnyboy est coq dans une basse-court ? :affraid:
> 
> 
> Ce que j'aime dans le bar, c'est lire les sujets ferm&#233;s :love:


moi aussi


----------



## Amok (21 Janvier 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Aaaaaaaahhh 
*Ce que j'aime dans ce type de fil, c'est quand il n'y a que nous qui pouvons y poster* 
Au moins, la tension de la mauvaise surprise nous quitte, tout est plus l&#233;ger  On va peut-&#234;tre se prendre une vanne de comp&#232;t' au d&#233;tour du prochain post, mais c'est pas important, vu que c'est un ami qui l'aura balanc&#233;e  Malgr&#233; tout, on n'ira pas se coucher avec l'envie d'&#233;trangler la moiti&#233; de la plan&#232;te et tous ceux qui lui ressemblent  
Bon&#8230; j'avoue que j'aimerais bien &#233;largir le _cercle_ des autoris&#233;s  mais il para&#238;t que ce genre de permission a d&#233;j&#224; fait long feu. Si c'est pour ne pas durer, &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien 
Enfin, l'&#233;litisme, c'est dangereux. On a vite fait quand on a tout pouvoir (&#233;rectile, en plus, imaginez ! ) d'&#234;tre attir&#233; par l'eug&#233;nisme. Nietsche aurait &#233;t&#233; mod&#233;rateur de forum internet que &#231;a ne m'&#233;tonnerait pas, tiens. 
Il faut ouvrir les portes de notre tol&#233;rance et se ramollir les chakras. En un mot comme en 100, ce qu'il va falloir aimer chez l'autre, c'est qu'il ne nous ressemble pas.

Ouais. :hosto:

&#199;a calme, je sais.
C'est le challenge de l'ann&#233;e en fait.
Au boulot les jeunes. Et les vieux aussi, tiens.


Maintenant que j'utilise donc ce pouvoir mod&#233;rateur &#224; des fins personnelles (allez-y plaignez-vous en haut-lieu, boulez cassoulet-like, faites des bouffes du mois pour parler de moi, diffamez par le biais de forums que vous croyez priv&#233;s  j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de prendre le risque) je vais r&#233;pondre &#224; ma fa&#231;on &#224; la question de d&#233;part  et vous ne pourrez pas y r&#233;pondre. A 3 exceptions pr&#232;s 


Il y en a un, ce que j'aime chez lui est tr&#232;s &#233;tendu. La qualit&#233; de sa plume n'est que la partie visible de sa valeur. Pourtant, c'est bien la seule chose qui le rapproche de l'iceberg. Il aime. Et il sait dire qu'il aime. Il aime profond&#233;ment les autres. Forc&#233;ment, quand on aime comme il sait aimer, d'amour, ou d'amiti&#233;, on souffre. C'est donc une personne qui est belle dans sa fa&#231;on d'aimer et de souffrir. Plus encore que d'&#233;crire.

Il y en a un autre, ce que j'aime chez lui, outre sa beaut&#233; et son charisme, c'est sa fa&#231;on de faire en sorte que quand vous parlez avec lui, vous paraissez &#234;tre intelligent. Avec lui, les sujets les plus obscurs, les plus chiants, les plus pol&#233;miques s'illuminent, se densifient, s'ouvrent au partage. C'est d&#233;routant. Mais c'est une chouette exp&#233;rience que lui seul et son int&#233;r&#234;t pour la discussion ainsi que son empathie naturelle sont capables de vous faire conna&#238;tre. Et puis il voit clair. En vous.

Il y en a un autre encore, ce que j'aime chez lui, c'est son phras&#233; ac&#233;r&#233;. J'aurais voulu dire sa verve, mais vous n'auriez pas manqu&#233; de relever, n'est-ce pas ? Celui-l&#224; donc distille les baffes d'une fa&#231;on _royale_, c'est entendu ainsi. Son amiti&#233; et son soutien ind&#233;fectible sont tr&#232;s pr&#233;cieux, et nos rencontres bien trop rares m'ont toujours assur&#233; de sa grande qualit&#233;.

Ce que j'aime chez celui-ci est un peu de tout ce que j'ai pu dire des trois pr&#233;c&#233;dents. Un amant bless&#233;, un ami de toujours, d'une culture si &#233;tendue que ses r&#233;f&#233;rences vous plongent immanquablement dans la plus grande perplexit&#233;  Nous partageons beaucoup de choses dont la plus &#233;vidente est notre origine g&#233;ographique et de c&#339;ur. Bourru comme je peux l'&#234;tre moi-m&#234;me, il me renvoie souvent mon reflet. C'est quelqu'un sur qui j'aime pouvoir compter, et qui je l'esp&#232;re compte aussi sur moi.

Il y en a un autre aussi. Qu'on ne voit plus gu&#232;re, malheureusement, mais dont beaucoup d'entre vous se souviennent. Je l'ai rencontr&#233; alors qu'il &#233;tait comme un oisillon tomb&#233; du nid. Je l'ai r&#233;confort&#233;, accompagn&#233; autant que j'ai pu. Aid&#233; &#224; sortir de ses cauchemards. Emmen&#233; voir une personne disparue trop t&#244;t. Touchant dans sa tristesse si profonde et ind&#233;l&#233;bile il fait aujourd'hui partie de ma famille de c&#339;ur.

Il y en a deux autres, aussi &#8211; qui d'ailleurs sont 3 maintenant  Souvent, lui, il fait grincer des dents. Quant &#224; elle, les m&#226;les sont transport&#233;s par sa fa&#231;on crue de parler des choses. Ce sont des personnes un peu &#233;corch&#233;es vives, ballot&#233;es par leurs peurs int&#233;rieures et par ce que la vie leur octroie pour l'instant. Mais l'avenir sera rose pour eux aussi. Ils comptent beaucoup pour moi, m&#234;me si je foire &#224; chaque fois les occasions qu'on a de se voir 

Je pourrais sans doute &#233;largir et continuer tout &#231;a pendant des lignes et des lignes. Surtout que je sais que personne ne viendra plus salir ces sentiments livr&#233;s en p&#226;ture &#224; l'insignifiance chronique dont certains n'arrivent pas &#224; se d&#233;barasser. D'autre part, je pense qu'on ne peut pas aimer tout le monde. Ou alors on aime mal. Et aimer mal, c'est une action volontaire qui devrait &#234;tre sanctionn&#233;e. Il y a donc d'autres personnes que j'appr&#233;cie, et qui doivent le savoir. J'imagine que &#231;a leur suffira. Pour ma part je ne sais pas si j'aime _bien_, mais j'aime bien aimer ces gens-l&#224;, c'est certain.

Pour finir, il y en a une. Dont je n'ai pas le droit de parler. Ce que j'aime chez elle, je n'ai pas le droit de le dire non plus. Mais elle m'a appris, parfois dans la souffrance, que la vie apportait des surprises magnifiques qu'aucun mot ne peut d&#233;crire. Et &#231;a, je vous souhaite de le conna&#238;tre un jour.


----------

